# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [RID Nantes] o et quand (et on mange quoi ^^)

## haltabush

Ben, tout est dans le sujet ^^
Date/Participants:

WE du 18-19 aout:
lakitridBeheLineLeLokakintato

WE du 1-2 septembre
jbrasselethaltabushDeadpoolLineLe

WE du 8 et 9 septembre
jbrasseletLineLeLakitridLokaBehe

Proposition de lieu:
chez mes parents (faut que je les foute dehors avant, enfin a doit pouvoir se ngocier)
 la mer (o exactement, on verra sur le moment je pense)
...

Repas:
Commenons par le plus important : le liquide... du rouge saumurois (c'est pas ngociable  :8-):   ). Par contre, je vous laisse choisir le reste.
Si on va  la mer, on peut se faire un barbec', sinon je peux vous faire une grande pizza ( voir pour les ingrdients), des pates avec une petite sauce sympa (idem que pour la pizza), une petite ratatouille, du poisson au beurre blanc (a je suis pas trs dou, faut que je m'entraine : vous me servirez de cobayes  ::aie::  ), et si vous avez d'autres ides je vous coute.
dessert : une petite tarte au pommes?

----------


## LineLe

suis perdue moi
faut poster o ?
Ici ou sur le forum volution sur le topic qui existe dj ?

Moi je peux ptet faire le dplacement, tout dpend quand, et pis aussi si suis la seule ou pas  ::oops::  
(on dirait pas mais suis une grande timide  ::oops:: )

----------


## jbrasselet

Ben on va poster ici tel qu'on est parti  ::D:  

Je suis sur qu'on devrait trouver d'autre parisiens prt  une petite descente au bord de l'ocan non?

----------


## shadowmoon

> (on dirait pas mais suis une grande timide )


ca ne m'tonne qu'a moiti, car l' "anonymat" du net permet svt de se "lacher" un peu plus que IRL.

----------


## jbrasselet

Pour le lieu a peut tre chez moi suivant le nombre de personne (j'ai 60m2 en gros)

Pour la mer a dpendra du temps mais c'est pas loin de toute faon.

Si on va  la mer on peut faire soit barbeuc (faut trouver un bon endroit pour a) soit btement pique-nique  ::D:

----------


## LineLe

Si on trouve encore des parisiens pour venir, y a moyen ^^

----------


## julien-blaise

Et c'est quand au juste ?
Parce que c'est bien te prvoir tout le reste mais si on ne sais pas quand a reste flou pour les dispos  ::D:

----------


## jbrasselet

Moi je propose le WE du 18/19 mais a va peut tre faire un peu juste ou le WE du 1/2 septembre.

A vous de jouer  :;):

----------


## lakitrid

clair sans date point de dispo

----------


## jbrasselet

J'en ai mis 2 au choix.

Je serais bien partant pour le 18/19 aout plus que pour le 1/2 septembre.

----------


## julien-blaise

> Moi je propose le WE du 18/19 mais a va peut tre faire un peu juste ou le WE du 1/2 septembre.
> 
> A vous de jouer


Sachant que l'auteur du message n'est pas la du 17 au 26 ru as dj une date qui tombe. ::mrgreen::

----------


## jbrasselet

Arf oui j'ai zapp a  ::D:  
Donc ce serait plutt pour le 1/2 septembre alors  ::D:

----------


## lakitrid

Le WE du 18/19 je peux etre dispo pour co-piloter LineLe  bon port.
le 1/2 je suis dj pris

Edit : forcement s'il n'est pas l  :;):

----------


## behe

Je serais bien partant, faut voir la date dfinitive. Si je peux rejoindre le groupe de parisiens c'est cool.

ps ; ah oui quand mme 3 radars entre Paris et Nantes, faudra faire attention.

----------


## haltabush

Ben, ce n'est pas parce que je ne suis pas l qu'il faut annuler tout... Faites comme a vous arrange  ::): 
Je vais ajouter les proposition de dates dans le message initial, avec les participants selon les dates (tenez moi au courant pour que je vous ajoute)

----------


## jbrasselet

Autant que tu sois l!
Sinon on peut aussi mettre le WE du 11/12 mais a risque de faire short  ::D:

----------


## lakitrid

oui l 4 jours pour organis un voyage  nantes ca peut faire tres tres court  :;):

----------


## LineLe

Euh a priori ce week end est en thorie possible de mon ct... en pratique je sais pas trop en fait ^^

----------


## jbrasselet

Faudrait russir  convaincre 2/3 autres parisiens tout de mme

Et puis y'a pas d'autres Nantais ou Rennais dans le coin?  ::(:

----------


## lakitrid

la theorie dis que je suis disponible mais il y a toujours un cart entre la thorie et la pratique. Mais comme c'est le dbut de mes vacances et que je n'ai rien de prvu ...

----------


## LineLe

donc on ne serait que deux pour l'instant ?

----------


## xxxcapxxx

din en tete a tete ca peut etre pas mal aussi  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

> din en tete a tete ca peut etre pas mal aussi


tu ne te rends pas compte du danger, surtout s'il y a une pastque  ::bug::

----------


## haltabush

ce week-end? ben pourquoi pas aprs tout, j'avais pas prvu de retourner sur Nantes mais je peux venir  ::):

----------


## Deadpool

J'aimerais bien venir, je connais pas la rgion nantaise et j'en ai entendu beaucoup de bien.  :;):  

Pour ma part je serais plus dispo pour le week end du 1/2 septembre.
 ::D:  

Ca ferait un sale parigot de plus.  ::lol::

----------


## jbrasselet

je travailles Fleur au corps pour qu'elle vienne  ::oops::   ::mouarf::   ::aie::  


 ::dehors::  (trs trs loin)

----------


## LineLe

ce qui serait top c'est une espece de tableau avec les disponibilits de tout le monde ^^

Pour les parisiens ca leur fait plus de 4h de route si c'est voiture, et 2h si c'est en train

----------


## haltabush

C'est ce que je suis en train de faire, Linele ^^

----------


## LineLe

> C'est ce que je suis en train de faire, Linele ^^


ohhhhhhh nickel ^^
 ::calin::

----------


## jbrasselet

Normalement il y a aussi Loka (de Nantes) mais il est pas sur le forum aujourd'hui on dirait  ::D:

----------


## haltabush

Ben j'espre bien qu'il y sera, de mme que Sango,etc, quelques angevins aussi sans doute, ... Il y a quand mme pas mal de membre de l'Ouest de la France donc a priori on devrait tre au moins une petite dizaine...

----------


## jbrasselet

Encore faudrait-il qu'ils se manifestent  ::D:

----------


## LineLe

je vais essayer de trouver le morveux

----------


## sango85

> je vais essayer de trouver le morveux


Le morveux est l ...  ::mouarf::  
Mais vous allez rire... Ce WE, le venden nantais est rendu  Paris...
Je vais essayer de suivre le topic... que j'ai dcouvert il y a 5 minutes grce (  cause) de l'arachnophobe...  ::aie::

----------


## haltabush

Y'a d'autres dates que ce week-end ^^

----------


## LineLe

Au fait les parisiens, y en a qui ont une tuture qui tient la route o il faut que j'aille mendier mon bolide ? ^^ (si on y va en voiture bien sr)

----------


## lakitrid

J'ai un VTT 24 vitesses avec entre 3000 et 4000km dans les roues mais c'tout  ::fou::

----------


## jbrasselet

Nantes est plutt bien desservi en transport en commun.
Aprs si on veut aller  la plage faudra des voitures c'est sur (moi j'ai 4 places libres)

----------


## Deadpool

Bah ma 106 tiens pas mal la route mais c'est ptet pas ce qu'il y a de mieux pour faire de la route.

Ou alors faut attendre que je change de voiture, chose que je vais pas faire dans l'immdiat.  ::lol::

----------


## LineLe

> Bah ma 106 tiens pas mal la route mais c'est ptet pas ce qu'il y a de mieux pour faire de la route.
> 
> Ou alors faut attendre que je change de voiture, chose que je vais pas faire dans l'immdiat.


on parle pas de ma fiesta
c'est vrai qu'une 106 c'est pas l'idal pour 400 bornes, mais bon parait que t'es un ouf ^^

Moi suis en train de regarder pour en changer, mais si j'en prends une neuve je pourrais pas l'avoir tout de suite... au pire je peux essayer de voir pour avoir mon ancienne voiture... mais pour a j'aimerais juste savoir si ca vaut le coup que j'aille au front ou pas  ::aie:: 
Et puis je vous prviens, cette voiture a deux inconvnients : elle consomme quand meme hein, et pis aussi, les suspensions sont un poil fermes, mais moi j'aime bien  :;):  fesses et dos sensibles, s'abstenir
Et surtout j'y fais attention comme  la prunelle de mes yeux

----------


## behe

Moi je veux bien faire le taxi Paris-Nantes avec ma 206 mais faudrait savoir la date  ::P:

----------


## jbrasselet

Behe, donne tes dispos suivant les propositions de la premire page.

----------


## LineLe

ah j'avais pas vu la premiere page
a priori pour l'instant suis dispo tout le temps ^^

----------


## behe

Quelle ide d'diter le 1er message  ::oops::  
Bah dispo  les 3 week end  premire vue

----------


## loka

Pour ma part je peux n'importe quand, sauf  partir de dbut septembre (donc pas le 1-2 septembre :p).

Je suis sur Nantes tout le reste du temps, donc il devrait pas y avoir de problme  ce que je sois present ^^

PS : j'ai pas de voitures par contre mais une chambre de libre si besoin est

----------


## jbrasselet

Le We du 11/12 aout il y a 2 fois LineLe.
Moi je pourrais pas tout compte fait ce WE l j'ai un truc qui m'est tomb dessus hier soir  ::(:

----------


## LineLe

> Le We du 11/12 aout il y a 2 fois LineLe.


Hola !
Vous en aurez bien assez d'une seule, croyez moi  ::aie::

----------


## haltabush

> Le We du 11/12 aout il y a 2 fois LineLe.


Parce qu'elle le vaut bien!
Oui, bon, ok inutile de chercher des excuses  bidons je me suis plant 

Sinon pour l'hbergement, on devrait pouvoir se dbrouiller vous inquietez pas.

----------


## loka

Pour moi, le mieux est le week end du 11-12, mais je pourrais pas voir jbrasselet alors qu'on a lanc la RID tout les 2... embettant ^^

Le WE du 18-19, normalement j'avais un cine avec des potes, mais je peux m'arranger.

Le WE du 1-2 septembre, l je serais sur bordeaux pour des examens medicaux, donc pas possible.

----------


## jbrasselet

Loka au pire on en fera d'autres  ::D:

----------


## haltabush

> Loka au pire on en fera d'autres


+1  ::):

----------


## loka

> +1


Comment a seulement +1  ::mrgreen::  
J'espere bien qu'on en fera plus d'une autre  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

LineLe, DeadPool, vous n'arrivez pas  convaincre 2/3 autres parisiens qui aime les RID?  ::roll:: 

Je pense qu'il faudrait qu'on fixe la date sous peu tout de mme ::):

----------


## LineLe

Ben apparemment on serait 4 motivs (Behe, lakitrid, Deadpool et moi) mais y pas un week end ou on est dispo tous les 4 ?  ::(: 
c'est quoi ces gens qui ont une vie sociale  ::aie:: 

Ben si on vient en voiture, faudrait pas qu'on soit 6 non plus  ::?:  (sinon dans ces cas je peux venir en train)

----------


## lakitrid

Dsol si le WE du 1er septembre j'ai un truc de prevu, mais ce genre de chose arrive mme  un geek !!

----------


## Deadpool

Et le week-end du 25-26 aot y'a personne?

Parce que moi je suis libre ce week end l...  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

haltabush n'est pas l ce WE l en fait

----------


## jbrasselet

Et moi non plus  ::D:  
C'est pour cela que je l'avais pas propos  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

C'est une impression o  il y a plus de pseudo parisiens que de nantais ?

----------


## Deadpool

Ah ok, effectivement, c'est moyen si l'organisateur n'est pas l...

Quoique a s'est dj vu, n'est ce pas Gorgonite?  ::lol::

----------


## jbrasselet

Haltabush, tu parlais des angevins, faudrait peut tre les motiver  ::D:  

LineLe: euh... ouais pour le moment 4 nantais et 4 pseudo-parisiens  ::D: 
Sango : files nous tes dispo sur les autres dates!

----------


## LineLe

Essayez juste de pas nous prvenir la veille pour le lendemain pour la logistique hein  ::aie:: 

Et d'ailleurs pour l'hbergement, y aurait assez de place ?  ::oops:: 

Et bibi il fait quoi ?

----------


## jbrasselet

Pour l'hbergement je peux acceuiilir du monde si vosu amenez des duvets  ::D:

----------


## lakitrid

Pour le duvet j'ai de quoi faire si je suis prevenu avant demain soir  :;):

----------


## jbrasselet

Je pense pas que ce sera ce WE.
Enfin a a l'air mal barr vu que les autres causent pas des masses  ::D: 

Y'a kintato (peut pas poster dans la taverne) qui pourra ventuellemt tre la le WE du 18/19

----------


## loka

> C'est une impression o  il y a plus de pseudo parisiens que de nantais ?


A croire que les nantais sont timides  ::aie::  

ps : je suis " d'origine " parisienne  ::mrgreen::

----------


## haltabush

Dsol, j'ai boss ce matin du coup je suis pas pass ici  ::): 
Je mets  jour la liste.

----------


## julien-blaise

Perso ce serait ma premire RID et donc j'hsite  me lancer.
Je suis dispo le week-end de 18-19 (ma copine m'abandonnant encore lachement). Par contre pour le reste je ne sais pas.

----------


## jbrasselet

Moi aussi ce sera ma premire RID mais il faut bien commencer!!!  ::D:

----------


## lakitrid

Ce n'est pas trop dangeureux en tout cas, pour preuve je suis toujours vivant (ouf).  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Ce n'est pas trop dangeureux en tout cas, pour preuve je suis toujours vivant (ouf).


pourtant il a vraiment cherch le risque : un aller retour dans ma voiture avec moi au volant  ::aie:: 
et il se porte bien
limite il en redemande  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

seulement si je tiens les cartes ! Et bizarement j'ai pas eu peur une seule seconde mme pendant et aprs le petit "truc". Juste impressionn qu'une voiture puisse autant vibrer sans se disloquer.

----------


## julien-blaise

Prcision : je suis de Paris (enfin de la banlieu).

----------


## LineLe

> seulement si je tiens les cartes ! Et bizarement j'ai pas eu peur une seule seconde mme pendant et aprs le petit "truc".


je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles  ::aie:: 



> Juste impressionn qu'une voiture puisse autant vibrer sans se disloquer.


effectivement, a m'impressionne tous les jours  :8O:

----------


## Shivaneth

Bon alors? vous avez dcid d'une date ou toujours pas ?

----------


## lakitrid

Il faudra au moins dcider si on fait qqchose ce weekend ou pas vu qu'on se rapproche  grand pas !

----------


## jbrasselet

Moi je serais bien partant pour le 18/19 ou le 1/2 septembre (avec une prfrence pour ce dernier pour des raisons de logistique)

----------


## lakitrid

mes dispos parlent d'elle mme  :;):

----------


## behe

Hmm pour ce we a parait plus que tendu de tout organiser. Va falloir faire un choix rapidement  ::P:

----------


## jbrasselet

Me forcer pas  choisir moi mme la date  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

Le plus raisonnable serait de toute facon le 1-2 septembre pour vous laisser le temps d'organiser tout et de motiver un max de gens  :;): 

est on raisonnable ?

----------


## loka

moi je choisi le 18-19 vu que debut septembre je pourrais pas ^^

Shiva, quelles sont tes disponibilits ?

----------


## haltabush

OUi, les gens qui parlent de dates, donnez nous vos disponibilits sinon ca sert  rien ^^
POur ce week-end, je pense qu'on peut effectivement l'oublier.

----------


## Shivaneth

Moi en fait je suis dispo aucun week end du mois d'aout donc faites comme vous voulez.

----------


## loka

En gros tu seras dispo qu' partir de la rentre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## julien-blaise

Bon alors on fait a quand ?
O va-t-on ?
Que doit on emmen ?
Et une fois cela dterminer viendra qui voudra.

----------


## Shivaneth

> En gros tu seras dispo qu' partir de la rentre


d'ailleurs c'est quand ?

----------


## loka

> d'ailleurs c'est quand ?


Il me semble que c'est la 2eme semaine de septembre pour nous... mais j'en sais trop rien  ::lol::  
Je pense voir avec ceux qui habitent  cot au cube.




> O va-t-on ?


A Nantes  ::mrgreen::  

Plus serieusement il faut effectivement un point de rdv, si on en a pas je peux proposer chez moi (mais y aura pas de boissons car je bois pas d'alcool  ::P:  )




> Que doit on emmen ?


a depend, ceux qui viennent de loin au moins un duvet je pense, les autres, ce que vous voulez ^^




> Bon alors on fait a quand ?


avant septembre pour moi, ou apres la 2eme semaine de septembre quand je reviendrais sur Nantes.

Je vote pour le 18-19

----------


## behe

A partir de septembre a va se compliquer pour moi. Je vote aussi pour le 18-19 aout

----------


## Deadpool

Arf moi septembre a m'aurait arrang justement.  ::lol::  

Le 18-19 aot je serais  Clermont Ferrand donc pourrais pas venir.  ::cry::  

Enfin bon tant pis c'est pas grave, ce sera pour une prochaine fois j'espre.
Pis de toute faon un sale parigot de plus ou de moins...  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Arf moi septembre a m'aurait arrang justement.  
> 
> Le 18-19 aot je serais  Clermont Ferrand donc pourrais pas venir.  
> 
> Enfin bon tant pis c'est pas grave, ce sera pour une prochaine fois j'espre.
> Pis de toute faon un sale parigot de plus ou de moins...


 ::cry:: 
Tu vas me laisser seule avec tous ces gens ?

----------


## Deadpool

> Tu vas me laisser seule avec tous ces gens ?


Ben ouais.  ::aie::  

Ou alors, tu te dbrouilles pour tous les convaincre pour dcaler en semptembre.  ::lol::

----------


## LineLe



----------


## julien-blaise

Line post pour ne rien dire (et la c'est vraiment littral ::rire:: )

----------


## jbrasselet

Moi j'ai dit que je prfrais en septembre aussi  ::D:  

Sachant que le WE du 18/19 j'en saurais plus dimanche soir (peut tre un empchement mais pas sur)  ::P:

----------


## behe

Si c'est en septembre, faut juste me le dire assez tt .
Et puis c'est nous qui devrions avoir peur de Linele sans chaperon 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Deadpool

> 


On le voit pas ton smiley.

----------


## lakitrid

La photo est pourtant assez explicite :p

----------


## LineLe

> Et puis c'est nous qui devrions avoir peur de Linele sans chaperon


parce que tu crois qu'il peut me contenir ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## gege2061

> Line post pour ne rien dire (et la c'est vraiment littral)


Rentre chez toi, t'aura les ides plus claire  ::mouarf:: 

Y a une image mais le proxy doit la bloquer, enfin c'est ce qui se passe  mon boulot !

----------


## lakitrid

c'est une image assez connu !
C'est un screen du chat faisant les gros yeux dans shrek  :;):

----------


## LineLe

c'tait a

----------


## behe

> parce que tu crois qu'il peut me contenir ?


Aucune ide je vous connais pas ni l'un ni l'autre. Mais au pire on peut te le jeter en pature le temps de fuir  ::aie:: 

edit : heu comment on cite en mettant le nom de la personne

----------


## julien-blaise

Trs convainquant !!
_ou comment retomb sur ses pieds_

----------


## LineLe

> Aucune ide je vous connais pas ni l'un ni l'autre. Mais au pire on peut te le jeter en pature le temps de fuir


le pire c'est que je me demande si vous croyez vraiment que je suis infernale ou pas...  ::?:

----------


## lakitrid

> Aucune ide je vous connais pas ni l'un ni l'autre. Mais au pire on peut te le jeter en pature le temps de fuir


On peut recentrer le dbat sans retomber sur les mmes sujet que les autres "post" ?

A la base le but etait de se regrouper chez haltabush qui avait a priori de la place pour tout le monde mais qui n'est pas la les WE du 18-19 et 26-27
Donc si on fait ca le 18-19 il faut savoir si un/plusieurs nantais  de la place pour heberger tous les parisiens  :;):

----------


## behe

Bah il y a u dmon en chaque fille  ::mouarf::  
Meuh non, on doit tre capable de faire la diffrence entre la ralit et un dlir sur internet

----------


## LineLe

> On peut recentrer le dbat sans retomber sur les mmes sujet que les autres "post" ?
> 
> A la base le but etait de se regrouper chez haltabush qui avait a priori de la place pour tout le monde mais qui n'est pas la les WE du 18-19 et 26-27
> Donc si on fait ca le 18-19 il faut savoir si un/plusieurs nantais  de la place pour heberger tous les parisiens


ca dpend aussi du nombre de parisiens non (3 ? 4 ?)
et pis  la base c'est une RID Nantaise :p

----------


## lakitrid

> ca dpend aussi du nombre de parisiens non (3 ? 4 ?)
> et pis  la base c'est une RID Nantaise :p


On est bien d'accord mais si on y va il faut bien qu'on dorme quelque part. Si on etait sur du temps on pourrait toujours se poser en rase campagne mais bon  ::sm::

----------


## jbrasselet

j'ai de la place pour dormir chez moi si certains ont pas peur de dormir par terre  ::mouarf::

----------


## lakitrid

Bah s'il faut du matos je dois pouvoir amener 2-3 matelas gonflable a confirmer.

----------


## loka

Pour l'hebergement, je pourrais le faire qu'avant septembre moi et plus particulierement le 18-19.

Il y a une chambre libre et apres comme le dit jbrasselet, si vous avez pas peur de dormir par terre ou dans un jardin... (tente ?)

Aprs si a se fais en septembre, le 1-2 pour moi c'est pas possible mais les week-end suivant y a pas de problmes  :;):  (sauf pour heberger, l je pourrais plus, sauf peut tre une personne max :p)

----------


## Deadpool

Alors, vous vous tes arrts sur le choix d'une date?

----------


## loka

Je propose qu'on en fasse une le 18-19 puis une autre la deuxime semaine de septembre si a s'est bien pass (ou non  ::aie::  )

Vous en pensez quoi ?

Autre solution :
On laisse LineLe prendre la decision de la date et on s'y conforme tous  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Deadpool

> Je propose qu'on en fasse une le 18-19 puis une autre la deuxime semaine de septembre si a s'est bien pass (ou non  )
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?


Bah, je serai dispo pour aucune des 2 mais c'est pas grave.  ::aie::  




> Autre solution :
> On laisse LineLe prendre la decision de la date et on s'y conforme tous


 ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Je propose qu'on en fasse une le 18-19 puis une autre la deuxime semaine de septembre si a s'est bien pass (ou non  )
> 
> Vous en pensez quoi ?
> 
> Autre solution :
> On laisse LineLe prendre la decision de la date et on s'y conforme tous


Pourquoi moi ? c'est une RID nantaise  :;): 
suis dispo jusqu'au week end du 9 septembre inclus de toute faon

S'il faut je peux venir deux fois moi a me drange pas  ::aie::  (c'est plus vous que a risque de dranger  ::lol:: )

----------


## LineLe

> Bah, je serai dispo pour aucune des 2 mais c'est pas grave.


 ::pleure:: 

Comment je vais faire sans mon Deadpoolichou au milieu de tous ces forumeurs ?  ::cry::

----------


## Deadpool

> Comment je vais faire sans mon Deadpoolichou au milieu de tous ces forumeurs ?


 ::calin:: 

T'inquites pas, y sont mignon tout pleins les nantais je t'assures. Y vont bien s'occuper de toi.  ::D:

----------


## lakitrid

Je serais dispo sur les deux dates avancs (18-19) et 9 sept :p

----------


## LineLe

> T'inquites pas, y sont mignon tout pleins les nantais je t'assures. Y vont bien s'occuper de toi.


Tu crois ? J'espre que t'as raison  ::(: 

je t'en ramne un en souvenir ?  ::aie::

----------


## loka

Tant que c'est pas en morceau...  ::aie::

----------


## julien-blaise

Bah un hamster, a tien dans la poche  ::):

----------


## Shivaneth

> T'inquites pas, y sont mignon tout pleins les nantais je t'assures. Y vont bien s'occuper de toi.


Je parierais pas l dessus  ::aie:: 




> Bah un hamster, a tien dans la poche


Oui mais celui-l si tu le ramnes, t'en as un autre accroch avec  ::aie::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

> Oui mais celui-l si tu le ramnes, t'en as un autre accroch avec


je sais pas, ca rentre dans un coffre ?

Mais bon, ca ne nous dit toujours pas quand c'est ^^

----------


## loka

Choisis une date LineLe, nous on est sur Nantes, on doit pas se deplacer, donc je trouve logique que ce soit ceux qui se deplacent qui doivent choisir  :;): 

Allez LineLe  ::lahola::

----------


## LineLe

> Choisis une date LineLe, nous on est sur Nantes, on doit pas se deplacer, donc je trouve logique que ce soit ceux qui se deplacent qui doivent choisir 
> 
> Allez LineLe


Ben suis pas la seule  me dplacer
y a qui d'ailleurs de la rgion parisienne ? Deadpool, lakitrid, Behe et moi ? je crois que j'en oublie un ou deux

----------


## julien-blaise

Moi je suis aussi je suis une tte de chien  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

Ben visiblement c'est ce week end qu'il y aurait le plus de monde non ?

De toute faon on peut pas tous se voir en meme temps apparemment  ::cry:: 
j'aime pas prendre ce genre de dcision  ::cry::

----------


## lakitrid

On peut prendre la dcision de le faire plusieurs fois, de toute faon il y aura toujours une date qui ne sera pas possible pour quelqu'un !
D'un autre cot plus on le fait tt moins on a de chance d'avoir d'annulation a moyen terme pour des raisons x ou y  :;):

----------


## haltabush

Ben oui, apparement a serait ce week-end le mieux, mais j'ai rajouter le WE du 8 et 9 cet aprs midi, donc il y aura peut-tre d'autres personnes d'ici l.

----------


## LineLe

bah je vous ai dit, au pire moi je reviens  ::aie:: 
c'est  deux heures de train, et contrairement  d'autres j'ai encore moins de 25 ans donc ca me couterait pas trop cher  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

Pour moi ce n'est plus possible le WE prochain.

Je (on?) viens de casser ma voiture (genre vous allez directement  la casse, ne passer pas par la case garage)

Donc cette semaine et le WE prochain c'est recherche de vhicule.

Sinon c'est aussi possible le 8/9 pour moi

----------


## behe

Donc on fait une premire vague ce week end? Si jbrasselet n'est pas l, il reste combien de nantais?
ps :dispo le 9 aussi (mais pas le 2)

----------


## loka

Je serais l  :;):

----------


## julien-blaise

Finalement je ne pourrais pas tre l ce week end. Dsol. 
J'espre que vous vous amuserez bien mme sans moi  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

A deux Nantais vous arriverez  hberger 3 clampins ?

C'est dommage qu'on n'ait ni haltabush ni jbrasselet  ::(:

----------


## haltabush

Moi je suis  Paris ce week end et le week end d'aprs quelque part entre Marseille et Bordeau

----------


## LineLe

> Moi je suis  Paris ce week end et le week end d'aprs quelque part entre Marseille et Bordeau


 :8O:

----------


## lakitrid

> Moi je suis  Paris ce week end et le week end d'aprs quelque part entre Marseille et Bordeau



a en fait des kilomtres  ::aie::

----------


## loka

> A deux Nantais vous arriverez  hberger 3 clampins ?
> 
> C'est dommage qu'on n'ait ni haltabush ni jbrasselet


Je peux en heberger 1 sans trop de problemes, peut tre plus si ils dorment par terre  ::aie::  

Je demanderais ce soir  ma copine si a la derange pas aussi  ::roll::

----------


## LineLe

D'ailleurs du ct des franciliens, comment on organise le voyage ?

----------


## behe

Bonne question mais moi et l'organisation on est fachs. On doit y tre pour quelle heure?

----------


## LineLe

> Bonne question mais moi et l'organisation on est fachs. On doit y tre pour quelle heure?


Excellente question
de a dpendra beaucoup de choses
et pis loka ce serait cool effectivement que tu demandes a ta copine, sinon la pauvre elle va rien comprendre  ::aie:: 
S'il y a un problme d'hbergement, je veux bien l'adresse d'un hotel pas trs loin du coup (pas un hilton hein)  :;):

----------


## loka

> Excellente question
> de a dpendra beaucoup de choses
> et pis loka ce serait cool effectivement que tu demandes a ta copine, sinon la pauvre elle va rien comprendre 
> S'il y a un problme d'hbergement, je veux bien l'adresse d'un hotel pas trs loin du coup (pas un hilton hein)


Ok, ce soir je vois avec ma copine et je regarde au niveau des hotels pas trs loin aussi.

Par contre j'espere qu'il y aura un autre nantais que moi car sinon je sais pas o on va aller, comme je bois pas, j'y connais rien en bars par exemple  ::aie::  

Je peux  la limite chercher un restaurant si vous voulez pour manger le soir ( moins que vous prefereriez un macdo ou que je fasse des pates  tout le monde  ::aie:: ).

je donnerais mon num de telephone ce soir pour ceux qui viennent au cas o ils rencontreraient des problmes pour venir ou autre.

Edit :
Autre chose, pour ceux qui aiment le caf, j'en ai pas, mais ma proprio a une cafetiere donc prevoyez le caf si vous voulez en boire  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

> Ok, ce soir je vois avec ma copine et je regarde au niveau des hotels pas trs loin aussi.
> 
> Par contre j'espere qu'il y aura un autre nantais que moi car sinon je sais pas o on va aller, comme je bois pas, j'y connais rien en bars par exemple


Perso je bois pas non plus... sauf unkir de temps en temps, mais je peux trs bien m'en passer  ::aie:: 



> Je peux  la limite chercher un restaurant si vous voulez pour manger le soir ( moins que vous prefereriez un macdo ou que je fasse des pates  tout le monde ).


a m'est gal, suis pas difficile sur les choses simples  ::aie:: 



> je donnerais mon num de telephone ce soir pour ceux qui viennent au cas o ils rencontreraient des problmes pour venir ou autre.


Oki je te filerais le mien aussi



> Edit :
> Autre chose, pour ceux qui aiment le caf, j'en ai pas, mais ma proprio a une cafetiere donc prevoyez le caf si vous voulez en boire


[/QUOTE]
C'est pas moi qui vais pleurer, j'en bois pas non plus  ::aie:: 

Mais a ne nous dit toujours pas quand est ce qu'on doit tre l  ::aie:: 
faut compter 4 bonnes heures de route de notre ct

----------


## loka

Venez juste pas trop tot, il faut le temps que je me lve le matin en week end  ::aie::  

 partir de 12h a devrais aller, aprs c'est vous qui voyez  ::): 

On se rejoins o par contre ? (l'est o l'autre nantais pour qu'on en discute ?  ::D: )

----------


## GregPeck

> Par contre j'espere qu'il y aura un autre nantais que moi car sinon je sais pas o on va aller, comme je bois pas, j'y connais rien en bars par exemple


Tu peux les emmener  la Gargouille (en face le CHU) c'est trs sympa mais asser petit.
Sinon pour pouvoir discuter plus facilement, il y a le "Lieu unique".
Et enfin pour pouvoir faire la totale, manger, boire pour pas trop cher, vous pouvez aller au "Hangar  Banane" (en face le pont Anne de Bretagne).

----------


## LineLe

> Venez juste pas trop tot, il faut le temps que je me lve le matin en week end  
> 
>  partir de 12h a devrais aller, aprs c'est vous qui voyez 
> 
> On se rejoins o par contre ? (l'est o l'autre nantais pour qu'on en discute ? )


ok, on part samedi matin pas trop tard alors ?

Tu seras le seul nantais ?  :8O:

----------


## loka

> Tu peux les emmener  la Gargouille (en face le CHU) c'est trs sympa mais asser petit.
> Sinon pour pouvoir discuter plus facilement, il y a le "Lieu unique".
> Et enfin pour pouvoir faire la totale, manger, boire pour pas trop cher, vous pouvez aller au "Hangar  Banane" (en face le pont Anne de Bretagne).


Tu viens ?

Car etant Nantais depuis seulement 2 ans et demi, je dois dire que je ne connais rien (faut dire je sors pas beaucoup  part pour aller  commerce...).

C'est quoi le "Lieu unique" ?  ::aie::  

Je viens de penser  d'autres choses :
- Il nous faut une voiture (moi j'en ai pas)
- Il faut que quelqu'un emmene un appareil photo ^^

Si a continu je vais vraiment passer pour un gars enferm chez lui  ::aie::

----------


## loka

> ok, on part samedi matin pas trop tard alors ?
> 
> Tu seras le seul nantais ?


Bah il y aura ma copine sinon (ouguiya sur le forum, avec  son actif presque 20 messages), developpeuse aussi  :;): 

Tous les autres s'etant degonfls apparemment... peut tre qu'ils ont peur d'un certain lance-flamme  ::roll::

----------


## GregPeck

> Tu viens ?


Non j'ai suivi attentivement cette discution, mais je ne suis pas dispo pour tous les week end propos, ou alors le samedi matin  :8-):  




> Car etant Nantais depuis seulement 2 ans et demi, je dois dire que je ne connais rien (faut dire je sors pas beaucoup  part pour aller  commerce...).


Et ta copine ne connais pas plus que toi ? Moi si c'est ce week end, je vais etre pris dans l'apres midi, peux etre que je pourrais passer vous faire un chti coucou avant. Sinon, en cas de ppin, je peux te laisser mon numro de tel, je suis toujours pret  rendre services  des mes dveloppeuses en dtresse.




> C'est quoi le "Lieu unique" ?


Le lieu unique est un bar / concert / expo / spectacles, enfin plein de choses quoi ! Pour y aller c'est simple, c'est a cot de la gare sud,  cot de la tour LU.


Pour le lieu de RDV, je vous conseil de vous retrouver  la gare. Facile pour ceux qui habite  Nantes (enfin toi quoi), facile  suivre en venant de l'autoroute et pas trop compliqu  trouver quand on viens en train  ::aie::

----------


## haltabush

Oui c'est sympa le Lieu Unique... Par contre la Gargouille, rentrer  plus de 2 c'est tendu donc bon  une dizaine faut pas trop rver...
Sinon GregPeck, si tu as d'autres dates  proposer rien ne m'empche de rajouter une possibilit (pour les prochaines rids, parce que je pense qu'ils vont faire a ce week-end)

----------


## LineLe

ben moi ce qui m'inquiete c'est qu'a une RID sur Nantes il n'y ait qu'un Nantais (enfin 2 avec sa chre et tendre  :;):  )

----------


## GregPeck

Bon et bien je viens d'avoir plus d'informations sur mon rdv de samedi. (si c'est ce we bien sur) Un pote viendra chez moi dans l'aprs midi, mais il ne sais pas trop  quelle heure. Donc je ne peux pas trop bouger de chez moi, mais d'un autre ct ca me tente quand meme de vous rencontrer...

Ce que l'on peux faire, si ca vous tente, c'est que vous veniez chez moi, (on peux difficilement faire plus simple venant de Paris, TramWay  ct pour Loka) vers 12h pour boire un coup...  (pas de caf non plus ici ^^). Enfin je dis a mais il y aura combien de personnes parce que c'est pas bien grand chez moi ?
Comme a, ca fait un lieu de RDV facile pour que vous puissiez bouger tous ensemble ensuite quand mon pote arrivera.

Pour les autres ides, je vais y rflchir

----------


## loka

Merci GregPeck pour ces conseils  ::): 

Ma copine n'est pas Nantaise non plus donc elle connait pas plus non plus ^^

La gare est effectivement un lieu de rdv appropri, il me suffit de prendre le tram  la beaujoire pour y aller et c'est direct.

Y a t-il un autre Nantais dispo pour les autres week end sinon ?

----------


## loka

> Bon et bien je viens d'avoir plus d'informations sur mon rdv de samedi. (si c'est ce we bien sur) Un pote viendra chez moi dans l'aprs midi, mais il ne sais pas trop  quelle heure. Donc je ne peux pas trop bouger de chez moi, mais d'un autre ct ca me tente quand meme de vous rencontrer...
> 
> Ce que l'on peux faire, si ca vous tente, c'est que vous veniez chez moi, (on peux difficilement faire plus simple venant de Paris, TramWay  ct pour Loka) vers 12h pour boire un coup...  (pas de caf non plus ici ^^). Enfin je dis a mais il y aura combien de personnes parce que c'est pas bien grand chez moi ?
> Comme a, ca fait un lieu de RDV facile pour que vous puissiez bouger tous ensemble ensuite quand mon pote arrivera.
> 
> Pour les autres ides, je vais y rflchir


Super a  ::): 

Envoies mio par mp quel tram et quel arrt stp  :;):

----------


## LineLe

des nouvelles de kintato ?

----------


## loka

Il a laiss un message ?  ::aie:: 

Edit : il a 8 messages et donc a pas accs  la taverne.
Quelqu'un lui envoi un mp ?

son profil :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/member.php?u=180056

----------


## LineLe

> Il a laiss un message ? 
> 
> Edit : il a 8 messages et donc a pas accs  la taverne.
> Quelqu'un lui envoi un mp ?
> 
> son profil :
> http://www.developpez.net/forums/member.php?u=180056


pourquoi ce serait pas toi qui lui enverrais  ::koi:: 
ma bote est quasi pleine mais je me dvoue aller...

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> pourquoi ce serait pas toi qui lui enverrais 
> *ma bote est quasi pleine* mais je me dvoue aller...


il serait tant que tu limines les diffrents message de tes prtendents !

 ::dehors::

----------


## behe

Juste une petite reflexion : dbarquer  12h, a implique qu'on se soit regrouper et qu'on soit prt  partir  8h de Paris. En y pensant, vous etes dans quels coins les autres pseudo-parisiens. Moi c'est au sud de Paris

----------


## LineLe

> Juste une petite reflexion : dbarquer  12h, a implique qu'on se soit regrouper et qu'on soit prt  partir  8h de Paris. En y pensant, vous etes dans quels coins les autres pseudo-parisiens. Moi c'est au sud de Paris


 ::lol::  
mauvaise pioche
lakitrid et moi on est dans le val d'oise : nord de Paris  ::aie:: 
il est  Cergy et moi Montmorency

xxxcapxxx : malheureusment non, ce ne sont pas mes prtendants qui remplissent la boite... sinon elle serait vide d'ailleurs  ::aie::

----------


## behe

::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Envoy par LineLe
> 
> Salut !!
> 
> Il parat que tu tais intress par la RID  Nantes ce week end 
> L'es-tu toujours ?
> 
> Si c'est le cas, je peux poster pour toi sur la taverne  ce sujet !
> 
> ...

----------


## loka

rahlala, on sera vraiment pas beaucoup  ::aie::  

On peut reporter si vous voulez ?

Ou alors on fait comme prevu ce week end et on en fera de toute faon une autre plus nombreux (j'espere ^^)

----------


## LineLe

> rahlala, on sera vraiment pas beaucoup  
> 
> On peut reporter si vous voulez ?
> 
> Ou alors on fait comme prevu ce week end et on en fera de toute faon une autre plus nombreux (j'espere ^^)


ben l y a plus de franciliens que de nantais... limite ce serait plus simple qu'on fasse la RID en rgion parisienne  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

Ralala la future miss DVP est en train de me supplier de venir, vous pensez que je peux demander quoi en change ?  ::aie:: 

Sinon Nantes c'est sympa mais a serait bien de rencontrer un peu plus de Nantais  ::(: 




> franciliens


 ::vomi::

----------


## LineLe

> Ralala la future miss DVP est en train de me supplier de venir, vous pensez que je peux demander quoi en change ? 
> 
> Sinon Nantes c'est sympa mais a serait bien de rencontrer un peu plus de Nantais


oue bon je savais pas trop comment dire la chose...  ::?: 

et pis ma maman elle a toujours dit "a cote rien de demander" mais peut tre que dans ton cas si....

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Ralala la future miss DVP est en train de me supplier de venir, vous pensez que je peux demander quoi en change ?


en sachant que t'es le booooooooooooooogooooooooooooooossse ??  ::roll::

----------


## julien-blaise

Serait ce une belle idylle qui commencerai entre une poule et un machot  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Serait ce une belle idylle qui commencerai entre une poule et un machot


je n'ai fait que citer Deadpool (et donc Trin) et confirmer ce que disait lakitrid... mais voila, parce que c'est moi tout de suite ca se transforme en feux de l'amour...

----------


## loka

> Ralala la future miss DVP est en train de me supplier de venir, vous pensez que je peux demander quoi en change ?


Allez gege, vient nous voir  ::D: 




> limite ce serait plus simple qu'on fasse la RID en rgion parisienne


pour moi ce sera impossible malheureusement, sinon j'aurais dj fais une rid  ::P:

----------


## LineLe

> pour moi ce sera impossible malheureusement, sinon j'aurais dj fais une rid


impossible n'est pas franais  ::aie::

----------


## julien-blaise

> je n'ai fait que citer Deadpool (et donc Trin) et confirmer ce que disait lakitrid... mais voila, parce que c'est moi tout de suite ca se transforme en feux de l'amour...


Je faissais juste allusion au fait que tu trouvais gege :
Bggggggooooooosssseeee*
et que vous aviez sensiblement le mme ge.

----------


## LineLe

> Je faissais juste allusion au fait que tu trouvais gege :
> Bggggggooooooosssseeee*
> et que vous aviez sensiblement le mme ge.


tu t'enfonces....
j'ai dit que la photo faisait effectivement beau gosse (je me rpte, je citais d'autres personnes)
mais voila, je suis une fille, c'est un mec et bla et bla et bla...

----------


## julien-blaise

> tu t'enfonces....
> j'ai dit que la photo faisait effectivement beau gosse (je me rpte, je citais d'autres personnes)
> mais voila, je suis une fille, c'est un mec et bla et bla et bla...


 Moi je me tue pour te trouver des prtendants et te montrer les bon ct des gens et toi tu me casses.
T'es franchement difficile comme fille, moi je voulais juste t'aider  ::piou:: 

_je blague bien sur je ne suis pas une agence matrimonialle_

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Je faissais juste allusion au fait que tu trouvais gege :
> Bggggggooooooosssseeee*
> et que vous aviez sensiblement le mme ge.


en quoi l'age est un critere .. ca c'est un truc qui m'a toujours depass (bon ok n'exagerons pas non plus mais quand j'entend des:
- ouaaah t'es fou elle a au moins 30 ans et tu la trouve bien ? 
 bah euh ouais et alors ? 
ou l inverse:
- mais arrete c est une gamine elle a que 22
 mais encore ?

----------


## gege2061

> Je faissais juste allusion au fait que tu trouvais gege :
> Bggggggooooooosssseeee*


Pour comprendre faut venir aux RID  ::langue::  (non pas pour me voir  ::roll:: )




> Moi je me tue pour te trouver des prtendants et te montrer les bon ct des gens et toi tu me casses.
> T'es franchement difficile comme fille, moi je voulais juste t'aider


Je t'ai pas attendu, j'ai dj propos plusieurs cafs  Line, elle n'a jamais voulu m'inviter  ::aie:: 

Et puis franchement une poule avec un piercing et un manchot psychdlique j'suis pas sr que a fasse bon mnage  ::mouarf::

----------


## lakitrid

le commentaire "beau gosse" fait bien rfrence  une photo que vous ne verrez surement jamais, et ce commentaire vient de moi  ::sm:: 

Sinon cot pratique il suffit de jeter un coup d'oeil rapide  un guide vert et choisir un monument / site sympa (ou plusieurs) ou il peut tre possible de se balader dans Nantes ou dans le coin (accessible en transport si pas assez de voiture) enfin bref rien de bien compliquer :p

----------


## LineLe

sinon on reporte (encore) ?
quand je vois la liste des participants  ::?:

----------


## behe

Sinon on en fait une en region parisienne ce week end et on repousse Nantes  septembre.

----------


## LineLe

> Sinon on en fait une en region parisienne ce week end et on repousse Nantes  septembre.


je vote pour
au pire les seuls nantais dispo peuvent venir nous voir ^^

----------


## jbrasselet

Perso je suis bien pour la RID en septembre (premier ou deuxime WE)
Ce sera beaucoup plus calme pour moi  :;):  
Et il y aura plus de nantais a priori

NB : Pour ce WE j'aurais pu juste faire un coucou

----------


## loka

> Perso je suis bien pour la RID en septembre (premier ou deuxime WE)
> Ce sera beaucoup plus calme pour moi  
> Et il y aura plus de nantais a priori
> 
> NB : Pour ce WE j'aurais pu juste faire un coucou


a ma va.
Donc debut septembre pour la rid  Nantes.

Pour celle  paris, je peux pas venir :p

----------


## jbrasselet

On fait un petit tour pour dterminer si on fait a le premier ou deuxime de septembre?

Moi peu importe  ::roll::

----------


## lakitrid

situation toujours inchange de mon cot, je ne suis dispo que le 8-9

----------


## GregPeck

et moi, je ne suis dispo aucun week end jusqu'au 27 octobre  ::aie::  

Donc je pense que a va se faire sans moi alors ^^

----------


## loka

Petit up pour savoir quand se fera la RID  Nantes donc ?

Edit : je suis partant pour le 8-9 moi

----------


## lakitrid

Je milite aussi pour le 8-9 !  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

Je serais pas l le 8/09 malheureusement.

Le week end d'avant a m'aurait plus arrang mais tant pis, bonne RID.  :;):

----------


## jbrasselet

Bon alors on cale pour le 08/09

Pour ceux qui ne pourront pas tre l on en referra une autre plus tard  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Je serais pas l le 8/09 malheureusement.
> 
> Le week end d'avant a m'aurait plus arrang mais tant pis, bonne RID.


 ::pleure::

----------


## Deadpool

> 


 ::calin:: 

Dsol mais entre 2 semaines de vacances en Corse et 1 RID  Nantes, y'a pas photo.  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Dsol mais entre 2 semaines de vacances en Corse et 1 RID  Nantes, y'a pas photo.


Mme avec moi  ::piou:: 

Nan mais c'est clair, tire toi en corse, mais t'auras intrt  venir  celle qui sera organise en Alsace  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Mme avec moi 
> 
> Nan mais c'est clair, tire toi en corse, mais t'auras intrt  venir  celle qui sera organise en Alsace


Pas de souci.  :;): 

Si la date me convient.  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Pas de souci. 
> 
> Si la date me convient.


pffffff
A la limite vu que je rentre en alsace en moyenne une fois par mois, t'aurais toujours moyen de te rattrapper

----------


## lakitrid

bon ma mmoire flanche mais pas bien longtemps :p (cf un autre post)

On commence a finaliser tout a ??

Type de transport pour nous autres parigo, hbergement, etc.

----------


## loka

Je vous laisse vous organiser, moi je serais dj sur place  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lakitrid

tu pourrais passer nous chercher a paris, feneant  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

J'ai des couchages chez moi (1 lit 2 places, 1 bz deux places, un tapis de sol+duvet, du sol pour que les gens y mettent leur duvet  ::mouarf:: )

Aprs il faut voir quand vous arriverez exactement et s'il y a des choses que vous voulez voir  Nantes absolument par exemple
Bien sur le facteur mto devra tre pris en compte mais en ce moment il fait beau!!!

----------


## LineLe

> J'ai des couchages chez moi (1 lit 2 places, 1 bz deux places, un tapis de sol+duvet, du sol pour que les gens y mettent leur duvet )
> 
> Aprs il faut voir quand vous arriverez exactement et s'il y a des choses que vous voulez voir  Nantes absolument par exemple
> Bien sur le facteur mto devra tre pris en compte mais en ce moment il fait beau!!!


cool !
perso je prfre dormir seule  ::aie::  c'est plus siquioure pour mes potentiels voisins de lit  ::aie:: 

je ne connais pas du tout Nantes et donc je ne sais absolument pas ce qu'il y a  voir, mais on devrait avoir de bons guides sur place nan ?
kkilfo ramener aussi ?

----------


## jbrasselet

> kkilfo ramener aussi ?


Une mini tour eiffel pour que vous ne soyez pas perdu  ::mouarf:: 
A priori pas grand chose sauf si les autres nantais pensent  quelque chose...

----------


## gege2061

Euh ma mmoire flanche de si bon matin, y a une date de prvue ?

----------


## jbrasselet

WE du 8/9 septembre!

----------


## LineLe

> WE du 8/9 septembre!


en plus c'est juste aprs la fin des votes

gege : moi je te dis ce qu'il ne faut pas ramener : bibi, faudrait pas leur faire peur  ::aie::

----------


## loka

En tout cas j'epere pour vous que ce sera pas moi le guide car si on visite quelquechose  Nantes, je decouvrirais en mme temps que vous  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

De mme Nantes n'as jamais fais partie des destination voyage / vacances / autres. Donc je ne connais pas du tout. Pour ce qui est des choses  ramener je ne vois pas.

Il va juste falloir se decider entre parisien sur le mode de transport.
Perso je n'ai pas encore pass mon permis de conduire  ::aie::  donc seul je ne peux que venir en train (en vlo c'est un chouillat trop loin :p).

----------


## LineLe

Perso j'ai une voiture (mais trop dangereux de faire un voyage pareil avec) et donc mon permis (et tous mes points)
sinon j'ai aussi une carte 12-25  ::aie:: 

donc en gros le mode de transports dpend de Behe  ::calim2:: 
gege, tu viendrais ou pas ?

----------


## gege2061

> gege, tu viendrais ou pas ?


J'en sais rien

----------


## jbrasselet

> J'en sais rien


Mais si viens Gege, viens. Toi trouver bonheur  Nantes. Toi vouloir bonheur. Toi venir, toi venir  ::mouarf::

----------


## lakitrid

> Perso j'ai une voiture (mais trop dangereux de faire un voyage pareil avec) et donc mon permis (et tous mes points)


Oui ce serait une aventure perilleuse, surtout s'il fait beau et chaud  ::sm::

----------


## gege2061

> Mais si viens Gege, viens. Toi trouver bonheur  Nantes. Toi vouloir bonheur. Toi venir, toi venir


Demand si gentillement  ::oops:: 

On vois bien que vous m'avez jamais vu, c'est pas  Paris qu'ils me supplient pour venir, c'est plutt l'inverse  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Demand si gentillement 
> 
> On vois bien que vous m'avez jamais vu, c'est pas  Paris qu'ils me supplient pour venir, c'est plutt l'inverse


roooooooooh t'exagres
revrifie ton emploi du temps de la semaine dernire toi

----------


## loka

> Demand si gentillement 
> 
> On vois bien que vous m'avez jamais vu, c'est pas  Paris qu'ils me supplient pour venir, c'est plutt l'inverse


Je demande  voir  ::mrgreen:: 

Viens chercher bonheur.

----------


## behe

Salut,
je suis toujours dispo le 8/9 donc la voiture aussi. 
Par contre j'ai pas tous mes points...

----------


## jbrasselet

Moi j'ai une nouvelle voiture et tous mes points!
Mais bon je suis dj sur Nantes alors a compte pas vraiment pour le voyage des parisiens  ::mouarf::

----------


## lakitrid

Donc pour rsumer sur paris il y a :

LineLe
behe (voiture)
gege ??

Et moi

j'oublis personne ?

----------


## LineLe

Oyez Oyez braves gens

Je re-up la chose pour ce week end...


question n1 : qui sera l ?
question n2 : pour les pseudo parisiens, comment on s'organise ?
question n3 : que faut-il emmener (duvet, maillot de bains ?, enclume -a peut toujours servir, etc)

----------


## jbrasselet

R1 : Je serais l!
R2 : pas concern
R3 : Le mieux est d'emmener duvet et matelas pneumatique/tapis de sol. Je pense qu'il fera un brin froid pour aller se baigner. Je ne vois pas quoi autrement

----------


## LineLe

bon ben alors on oublie le maillot et la serviette de plage  ::aie:: 

duvet je vais trs certainement m'en acheter un cette semaine...
tapis de sol/matelas pneumatique j'ai po par contre  ::?:

----------


## lakitrid

1 - prsents
2 - pseudo parisien moi pas pseudo parisien, je suis parisien complet :p
Sinon plein de choix choix, soit un rdv  un point accessible facilement  tout le monde soit un rdv chez le proprio de la voiture :p soit on organise un ramassage en plusieurs tapes, soit ...
Ici j'insererais une question subsidiaire :
2bis - A quelle heure prevoit - on de partir ?
Oui le chemin est long et comme on est eparpill sur la region parisienne le regroupement peux tre compliqu ...
Donc soit regroupement tt le matin soit on peut toujours voir  faire une soire sympa + nuit chez l'un(e) des parisiens.

Si je fais le mnage je dois avoir de quoi faire tenir 3 pers dans mon salon par exemple et je dois pouvoir trouver des couchages en plus de mon clic clac. Mais c'est surement pareil chez les autres :p

3 - ca ca depend des dispo de l'hebergeur et de ce que l'on fait sur place  :;):

----------


## lakitrid

> tapis de sol/matelas pneumatique j'ai po par contre


Ca je peux voir je dois pouvoir en recup suffisament chez mes parents

----------


## jbrasselet

Sinon j'ai un clic clac pour le premier qui se jette dessus (enfin pas trop fort parce que je sais pas s'il tiendra)  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon Haltabush dcommande  ::(: 

Et j'ai contact tous les nantais par MP pour qu'il confirme leur prsence rapidement ::D:

----------


## haltabush

Oui, j'avais "pitete ben qu'oui, pitete ben qu'non", mais l c'est sr...
Dsol, j'espre pouvoir tre l pour la prochaine  ::):

----------


## LineLe

Je vais recontacter behe pour avoir du nouveau
et essayer de convaincre gege aussi

sinon grande nouvelle: je suis en train de tomber malade  ::aie:: 
prions pour que ce ne soit rien de mchant (enfin vous je sais pas, mais moi en tout cas je l'espere)

----------


## behe

Toujours dispo, par contre j'ai rien pour dormir... va falloir que j investisse dans un sac de couchage.

----------


## LineLe

> Toujours dispo, par contre j'ai rien pour dormir... va falloir que j investisse dans un sac de couchage.


bah si tu veux, si j'arrive  passer a un quelconque decap'con je prends de toute faon deux sacs de couchage pour chez moi.
donc soit j'en ai deux, soit aucun.
je pourrais t'en filer un dans le premier cas  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> bah si tu veux, si j'arrive  passer a un quelconque *decap'con* je prends de toute faon deux sacs de couchage pour chez moi.
> donc soit j'en ai deux, soit aucun.
> je pourrais t'en filer un dans le premier cas


C'est une manie chez toi de dformer les noms de magasin?  ::aie::

----------


## behe

ah ca m'interesse a
M'a fallu 2min pour comprendre de quel magasin tu parlais  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

bon sinon niveau matelas ma mre a prt le matos  sa filleul donc y'a une mince chance qu'elle les rcupres...  ::aie:: 

EDIT : elle les rcup vendredi donc je peux avoir 2 lit gonflable et un lit de camp ...

LineLe tu mettra 10 couches de pull toute la semaine pour viter d'tre malade ce WE !!!

----------


## LineLe

> C'est une manie chez toi de dformer les noms de magasin?


Je peux faire pareil avec les noms de gens clbres  ::aie:: 
J'ai trop tran avec des boulets faut croire  ::aie::

----------


## sango85

Bonjour nantais et futur no-nantais pour un WE...
Je suis ce opic depuis le dbut... Mais je ne peux plus m'avancer, quant  ma prsence : Je ne suis plus nantais depuis la fin de mon stage... (Retour chez les parents avant de retrouver un taff quelque part..
Donc je ne peux rien dire sur ma prsence... Mais je suivrai le topic jusqu' vendredi... Et je vous en dirai plus quand je saurai pour ce WE...
Bonne soire  tous...

----------


## LineLe

> Bonjour nantais et futur no-nantais pour un WE...
> Je suis ce opic depuis le dbut... Mais je ne peux plus m'avancer, quant  ma prsence : Je ne suis plus nantais depuis la fin de mon stage... (Retour chez les parents avant de retrouver un taff quelque part..
> Donc je ne peux rien dire sur ma prsence... Mais je suivrai le topic jusqu' vendredi... Et je vous en dirai plus quand je saurai pour ce WE...
> Bonne soire  tous...


alleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer le morveux  ::calim2:: 

et pis

alleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer gege  ::calim2:: 

au passage, j'y pense : j'aurais plein de mecs pour moi toute seule ?  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> au passage, j'y pense : j'aurais plein de mecs pour moi toute seule ?


Ca changera pas de d'habitude.  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Ca changera pas de d'habitude.


bah non d'habitude je partage avec BiM et Trin

----------


## Deadpool

> bah non d'habitude je partage avec BiM et Trin


Mouais, quand on fait des resto, souvent BiM et Trin ne sont pas l.  ::aie:: 

Rappelle toi la dernire fois avec gege et Aitone.  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Mouais, quand on fait des resto, souvent BiM et Trin ne sont pas l. 
> 
> Rappelle toi la dernire fois avec gege et Aitone.


ah non mais y a certaines choses que je ne partage pas...
et ne t'inquite pas je m'en souviens trs bien
d'ailleurs me suis sentie bien seule  ::roll::

----------


## LineLe

bon alors, ventuellement peut tre il y a possibilit qu'on ait un parisien de plus ^^

----------


## Deadpool

[Mode curieux]
Qui a?  ::aie:: 
[/Mode curieux]

----------


## loka

Toujours dispo pour samedi prochain (le 7 ?)

Je reviendrais tout juste de bordeaux :p

----------


## gege2061

Je serais l  ::P:

----------


## LineLe

> LineLe m'a supplie pour que je vienne, je prfre mme pas vous dire ce que j'ai obtenu en change, mais je serais l 
> 
> :courstrstrsvite:


 ::salo:: 

1. je ne t'ai pas vraiment suppli  ::roll:: 
2. tu n'auras rien en change
3. t'as effectivement intrt  courir plus vite que ma fiesta....  ::furieux::

----------


## Deadpool

> Je serais l


Houuuu, en plus il a lchement dit.  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

ah bravo gege !

----------


## gege2061

> Houuuu, en plus il a lchement dit.


Nan j'ai pas lchement dit, juste qu'il n'y avait plus aucun intrt  laisser ma connerie.

----------


## behe

salut,
Pour faire avanc un peu le schmilblik, est ce que les parisiens et les pseudo parisiens peuvent m'envoyer leurs adresses? que je vois si un ramassage est envisageable ou si il faut se donner un point de rendez vous

----------


## jbrasselet

Et pour le faire avancer un brin plus, vous manger quoi le matin?
Pour le dimanche midi, y-a-t-il des trucs que vous ne supportez pas aussi en repas?

On peut  la rigueur faire des galettes (je fais la pate moi-mme bien entendu)

Le samedi aprs-midi s'il fait beau je vous propose tour des remparts du chateau des ducs, jardin des plantes, quartier du bouffay

Pour le soir, on peut soit aller boire un coup en ville, soit allez faire du bowling (c'est un resto bowling/wok), soit soire jeux de socit chez moi (j'ai quelques petits trucs sympa)

Soit vous avez d'autres ides  ::mouarf::

----------


## gege2061

> Et pour le faire avancer un brin plus, vous manger quoi le matin?


Donuts ricard  ::aie:: 




> On peut  la rigueur faire des galettes (je fais la pate moi-mme bien entendu)


Ah ouais a va changer des crpes  ::aie:: 

Pour le soir, je suis plus pour boire un coup en ville + resto sinon j'suis pas compliqu tout me vas  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

Ben a va tre sympa ce week end.  ::D: 

Dommage que je sois pas l.  ::aie:: 


Vous promettez que vous referrez des RIDs hein les nantais?

----------


## LineLe

> Donuts ricard 
> 
> 
> Ah ouais a va changer des crpes 
> 
> Pour le soir, je suis plus pour boire un coup en ville + resto sinon j'suis pas compliqu tout me vas


un bowling m'irait bien aussi, je joue comme une merde  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

> Donuts ricard


Arf j'ai pas d'alcool chez moi  ::aie::  non non c'est pas une blague ...




> Ah ouais a va changer des crpes


Pas des crpes, des galettes!!!!!  ::evilred:: 




> Vous promettez que vous referrez des RIDs hein les nantais?


Mais oui mais oui. Rien que pour toi s'il le faut  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> Arf j'ai pas d'alcool chez moi  non non c'est pas une blague ...


S'pas grave, j'viendrai avec ma bouteille  ::mouarf:: 





> Pas des crpes, des galettes!!!!!


Je sais, c'est pour a que a va changer de mon rgime crpes/pizza  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

> S'pas grave, j'viendrai avec ma bouteille


Je t'aiderais pas  la boire !

Pour le soir, le bowling pourrait tre sympa. Comme les jeux de socit;

Pour le matin rien de spcial.

De manire gnral je n'ai rien contre les galettes  :;): 

sinon est ce que je ramene mes appareils photos ?  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Mais oui mais oui. Rien que pour toi s'il le faut


Y'a intrt...   ::evilred:: 


Mici.  ::oops::

----------


## jbrasselet

> sinon est ce que je ramene mes appareils photos ?


J'en ai un sinon. A moins que les tiens aient quelque chose de spcial ( ce dont je ne douterais pas au vu du smiley  ::mouarf:: )




> Y'a intrt...  
> Mici.


On me parle sur un autre ton sinon on t'invitera pas  ::aie:: 

de rien.

----------


## LineLe

> J'en ai un sinon. A moins que les tiens aient quelque chose de spcial ( ce dont je ne douterais pas au vu du smiley )


spcial est le mot

----------


## behe

Bon le ramassage, a va pas le faire : 1h30 pour passer chercher Linele et Lakitrid et j'ai pas compt l'arrt sur Paris pour Gege  ::aie:: . 
Nous faut un point de rendez-vous vers Paris. Donc si vous en connaissez un FACILE  trouver je suis preneur

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Bon le ramassage, a va pas le faire : 1h30 pour passer chercher Linele et Lakitrid et j'ai pas compt l'arrt sur Paris pour Gege . 
> Nous faut un point de rendez-vous vers Paris. Donc si vous en connaissez un FACILE  trouver je suis preneur


l'arc de triomphe ? :p
une sortie de periph

----------


## LineLe

> Bon le ramassage, a va pas le faire : 1h30 pour passer chercher Linele et Lakitrid et j'ai pas compt l'arrt sur Paris pour Gege . 
> Nous faut un point de rendez-vous vers Paris. Donc si vous en connaissez un FACILE  trouver je suis preneur


alors
SOIT
porte de Bagnolet (j'ai le parkinje gratuit la bas)

SOIT
s'il y a moyen de se garer par chez toi... (j'en ai dj pour une heure  aller chez toi sans faire de dtour  ::?:  )

----------


## lakitrid

Je suis en transport en commun a priori donc tout ce qui est accessible en transport me va. Tant que l'on me previent a l'avance que je me leve assez tot pour etre a l'heure  ::aie:: 

Et ce ne serait pas "rentable" pour LineLe de venir me chercher.

----------


## behe

porte de Bagnolet, a me va. 
Mais quelle ide d'habiter dans le nord aussi 
 ::dehors::

----------


## LineLe

> porte de Bagnolet, a me va. 
> Mais quelle ide d'habiter dans le nord aussi


Et pour les autres ?
Lakitrid : si t'as un moyen facile d'aller aux gare d'ermont eaubonne ou enghien et compagnie je peux t'embarquer au passage
Je peux aussi faire un mini dtour pour ramasser gege au passage, ou alors on le rcupre  porte de vincenne ?

----------


## lakitrid

Il faut voir en fonction de l'heure de depart je peux voir avec ma mere pour qu'elle me depose pres de chez toi LineLe, mais si c'est pas possible je mettrais autant de temps a aller a ermont en transport que pour faire les 3/4 du chemin vers bagnolet 
 ::mur:: 
D'un autre cot si je transporte les matelas gonflable et le lit de camp un transport en voiture serait aprciable mais j'ai dj fais sans  :;): 

Donc le prochain point a discuter est :
l'heure de depart samedi !
gege as tu un matelas gonflable ou assimil ?

----------


## behe

porte bagnolet - Porte de Vincennes a va c'est pas trop loin, on peut te chopper au passage

----------


## gege2061

> gege as tu un matelas gonflable ou assimil ?


J'ai un matelas gonflable, il me manque un duvet  ::):

----------


## LineLe

> J'ai un matelas gonflable, il me manque un duvet


je vais en acheter 2 ce soir (pour moi, je peux donc en preter un)
dois je en prendre un 3e ?

----------


## lakitrid

Au pire je crois que je peux avoir deux duvets.
Donc deja que deux matelas gonflables a transporter, ouf  :;):

----------


## jbrasselet

J'en ai un aussi!
Et j'ai une couette en rab s'il le faut

----------


## behe

oops fausse manip

----------


## behe

oki donc un autre point de rsolu.
reste :
 - heure de dpart
 - lieu d'arrive
 - trucs  amener

----------


## LineLe

> oki donc un autre point de rsolu.
> reste :
>  - heure de dpart
>  - lieu d'arrive
>  - trucs  amener


lieu d'arrive... je dirais un truc super visible et facile a trouver, indiqu de partout ( moins que tu n'aies un gps behe?)

heure de dpart : quelle que soit l'heure je vais devoir me faire violence, alors faites vous plaisir

trucs  amener : ben je sais pas...  ::koi::  jbrasselet ?

----------


## lakitrid

il y a plus de 4h de route donc il faudrait partir assez tt. On peut par exemple partir de dbut de matine genre 9-10h et faire une pause le midi au mans  :;): 
et finir la route pour ue arrive sur les coups de 15h-16h.

A savoir que par l'autoroute y'en a pour +-30euros de pages. Mais bon par la route y'en a pour quelques heures en plus  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> il y a plus de 4h de route donc il faudrait partir assez tt. On peut par exemple partir de dbut de matine genre 9-10h et faire une pause le midi au mans 
> et finir la route pour ue arrive sur les coups de 15h-16h.
> 
> A savoir que par l'autoroute y'en a pour +-30euros de pages. Mais bon par la route y'en a pour quelques heures en plus


l'apres midi va etre bien entam du coup  ::?:

----------


## behe

Effectivement j'ai un gps (vu mon sens de l'orientation a m'est indispensable).
Je dirais bien rendez vous  10h (a va tre un rveil douloureux samedi)

----------


## LineLe

> Effectivement j'ai un gps (vu mon sens de l'orientation a m'est indispensable).
> Je dirais bien rendez vous  10h (a va tre un rveil douloureux samedi)


ouaaaaaaaaaah j'allais etre vache, j'allais proposer 8h  ::aie::

----------


## behe

On peut couper la poire en 2 : 9h

----------


## lakitrid

Perso je pourrais le faire pour 7h du mat mais bon il faut un conducteur frais et dispo, hein behe !  :;):

----------


## jbrasselet

Rien  amener a priori si ce n'est de quoi dormir.
Disons que je vois pas.
Regardez la mto le vendredi soir au cas o.

Si vous avez un gps l'idal serait donc d'arriver chez moi pour tout dbarquer non? Parce que se garer dans Nantes en gratuit il faut aller dans un parking relais (si vous prfrez je vous en indiquerais un)

----------


## LineLe

> Rien  amener a priori si ce n'est de quoi dormir.
> Disons que je vois pas.
> Regardez la mto le vendredi soir au cas o.
> 
> Si vous avez un gps l'idal serait donc d'arriver chez moi pour tout dbarquer non? Parce que se garer dans Nantes en gratuit il faut aller dans un parking relais (si vous prfrez je vous en indiquerais un)


moi je vote pour qu'on dbarque chez toi, on aura plus de chances pour se trouver au meme endroit au meme moment

----------


## behe

Bon vu que vous avez l'air suicidai.... motivs, je suis  partant pour 8h  ::aie::  (l le cot dispo pas de problme par contre le cot frais...).
jbrasselet: peux tu m'envoyer ton adresse que je regarde ce soir si mon gps connait (il a pas t mis  jour depuis 3 ans)

----------


## LineLe

> Bon vu que vous avez l'air suicidai.... motivs, je suis  partant pour 8h  (l le cot dispo pas de problme par contre le cot frais...).
> jbrasselet: peux tu m'envoyer ton adresse que je regarde ce soir si mon gps connait (il a pas t mis  jour depuis 3 ans)


je pourrais dormir dans la voiture ?
et au fait : j'ai le mal des transports  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

> je pourrais dormir dans la voiture ?
> et au fait : j'ai le mal des transports


sympa de prvenir  :;):

----------


## gege2061

En partant vers 9h, a nous fait passer vers 12h  Angers le temps de manger on peux tre  Nantes pour 14h. a vite de perdre l'aprs midi  ::P:

----------


## lakitrid

je pense aussi que 9h serait raisonnable pour tout le monde. j'suis courageux mais le lever a 5h30-6h c'est toujours douloureux  ::sm::

----------


## gege2061

> je pense aussi que 9h serait raisonnable pour tout le monde. j'suis courageux mais le lever a 5h30-6h c'est toujours douloureux


Bah c'est ce qu'il risque de se passer, si tu compte 1h de trajet + 1h pour me prparer + 1h pour me rveiller/lire mes mails  ::mouarf::

----------


## lakitrid

LineLe, c'est bon je pourrais te rejoindre en cours de route o / si tu le dsire. Si on fixe le rdv a bagnolet a 9h, plus tt je viendrais en train.

----------


## LineLe

> LineLe, c'est bon je pourrais te rejoindre en cours de route o / si tu le dsire. Si on fixe le rdv a bagnolet a 9h, plus tt je viendrais en train.


a pas tout compris  ::koi::

----------


## lakitrid

Hmm si je dcompresse les informations :  ::mur:: 

Ma mre peu me dposer dans le coin ermont eaubonne - domont sans trop de problme samedi matin. Mais je ne veux pas la faire se lever trop tt. 
Donc si on est d'accord sur le rdv  9h  bagnolet, tu dois pouvoir me rcuprer  un point  determiner.
Si jamis on fixe le rdv  8h je me dbrouillerais en train mais bon 9h c'est mieux.

Donc il faudra que tu me dise o tu veux que l'on se croise et  quelle heure.

----------


## LineLe

bon rdv  9h  porte de Bagnolet.
depuis chez moi jusqu'au parking il faut compter 40 minutes environ. en gros il faudrait que je te rcupre quelque part pour 8h15

----------


## lakitrid

> En gros il faudrait que je te rcupre quelque part pour 8h15


En gros oui .. mais pas si gros que ca  ::aie::

----------


## behe

Cool je regagne une heure de sommeil.
9h porte de bagnolet c est not

----------


## LineLe

bon je viens de faire l'acquisition de 3 duvets. 2  moi (dont un que je prte) et un  gege.

J'ai galement achet un short pour viter de vous exposer mon postrieur  mon lever... A ce sujet, je prierais tout le monde (surtout  ceux qui ont des tendances naturistes pour dormir) d'avoir l'amabilit de porter au minimum un calecon ou autre truc du mme genre, je vous rappelle que vous avez une demoiselle trs prude avec vous.  ::aie::

----------


## loka

Encore un passage rapide  ::aie:: 

Moi je suis pour une soire avec jeux de socits ou une soire bowling (j'en ai jamais fais et a me tente bien ^^).

Je ne bois pas d'alcool mais apparemment certains emmeneront leur bouteille donc pas de problemes de ce cot l ^^
Par contre pas d'alcool au volant, je laisse pas repartir sinon  ::mrgreen:: 

Le lieu de rencontre ? euuuh quoi de facile  trouver :
- La Beaujoire
- La Gare
- Le chateau de je sais plus qui (duchesse anne je crois)
- Commerce

A vous de voir, moi le tram m'emmene partout  ::P:

----------


## GregPeck

> - Le chateau de je sais plus qui (duchesse anne je crois)


Ah oui en effet, tu ne connais vraiment pas beaucoup Nantes ! A par les noms des arrets de Tram j'ai l'impression ^^
C'est le chateau des ducs de bretagne ! O  vcu entre autre la duchesse Anne de Bretagne, reine de France pendant pas mal d'annes  ::king::  !

C'est ce chateau qui as rendu Nantes, capitale de la Bretagne lors de son rattachement au royaume de France avant son viction de la bretagne par les nazis durant le rgime de Vichy.

Inculte va !  ::aie:: 

Bon je me la pette mais j'ai dit tout ce que je savais l !

----------


## jbrasselet

bravo GregPeck.
Je suis tout mu que quelqu'un connaisse  peu prs la vritable histoire de pourquoi Nantes n'est plus bretonne

Je dis  peu prs car il me semble que c'est le rgime de Vichy qui a fait cela au dbut des annes 50  :;):

----------


## jbrasselet

Mauvaise nouvelle les gens : Je n'aurais peut tre pas le net chez moi ce WE  ::aie:: 

Du hein?  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Mauvaise nouvelle les gens : Je n'aurais peut tre pas le net chez moi ce WE 
> 
> Du hein?


moi qui voulais jouer a WoW  ::triste::

----------


## jbrasselet

> moi qui voulais jouer a WoW


T'aurais pas pu mes machines ne sont pas assez puissantes pour a je suis sur  ::mouarf::

----------


## bakaneko

> T'aurais pas pu mes machines ne sont pas assez puissantes pour a je suis sur


Lin est une geekette  ::D: 
Elle ne part jamais sans son portable  ::P:

----------


## lakitrid

> Mauvaise nouvelle les gens : Je n'aurais peut tre pas le net chez moi ce WE 
> 
> Du hein?


Pas grave une petite recharge de batterie pour la DS et ce sera bon pour le WE :p

----------


## haltabush

> bravo GregPeck.
> Je suis tout mu que quelqu'un connaisse  peu prs la vritable histoire de pourquoi Nantes n'est plus bretonne
> 
> Je dis  peu prs car il me semble que c'est le *rgime de Vichy qui a fait cela au dbut des annes 50*


Bravo aussi, mais pas pour les mmes raisons : c'est la premire fois que j'entends quelqu'un parler de la 4me en la comparant  Vichy ^^
Ceci dit, je crois bien que c'est effectivmeent Vichy qui a spar Nantes de la bretagne, mais il y a un truc que je ne comprends pas : il me semble que c'est sous de Gaulle que les rgions ont t dcoupes.

----------


## jbrasselet

Tir de wikipedia




> La question de l'appartenance administrative de Nantes  et plus gnralement de la Loire-Atlantique   la rgion Bretagne est rgulirement l'objet de dbats passionns.
> 
> Nantes fut la plus grande ville de ce qui fut jadis le pays et la province de Bretagne, appartenance qui est toujours un lment constitutif de son identit.
> 
> Historiquement, les liens du pays nantais ("Pae de Nntt" en gallo, Bro Naoned en breton) et de la Bretagne sont vidents, au point mme qu'on vit les ducs de Bretagne faire de Nantes leur lieu de rsidence principale, comme en tmoigne aujourd'hui encore la prsence du Chteau des Ducs de Bretagne au cur de la ville et le souvenir du chteau du Bouffay. La majorit des ducs de Bretagne se sont fait inhumer  Nantes mme (Alain II Barbetorte, Jean IV, Pierre II, Arthur III, Franois II, le cur d'Anne) ou dans l'abbaye voisine des Sorinires (Constance, Alix), marque d'un choix affectif et politique.
> 
> En 1789, la suppression des anciennes provinces et la cration des dpartements dcoupe la Bretagne en cinq dpartements ; la Loire-Infrieure (aujourd'hui Loire-Atlantique) est l'un de ces derniers.
> 
> En 1848, la Bretagne est brivement recompose par le mandat de commissaire gnral de la Bretagne qu'obtient le Nantais Michel Rocher, avec autorit sur les commissaires gnraux (appellation qui venait de remplacer celle de prfet) des quatre autres dpartements bretons.
> ...


Et voil  ::D:

----------


## lakitrid

Hop quelques cours d'histoire, j'espre qu'aucune interro surprise n'est prvue  ::aie::

----------


## haltabush

Merci  ::): 
J'aurais appris un truc aujourd'hui (il y avait dj des rgions avant nos rgions, mais c'tait le bordel  ::aie:: )

----------


## GregPeck

> Je suis tout mu que quelqu'un connaisse  peu prs la vritable histoire de pourquoi Nantes n'est plus bretonne


J'ai t oblig de m'y interesser un peu pour contrer les arguments de mes potes rennais qui me chambrent tous les week end sur mon incrustation en Bretagne  :;): !




> La question de l'appartenance administrative de Nantes  et plus gnralement de la Loire-Atlantique   la rgion Bretagne est rgulirement l'objet de dbats passionns.........


Et bien voil tu as tranch, difficile d'en dire plus !

----------


## jbrasselet

Bon tout est ok d'aprs ce que je vois.
Monsieur gps ne m'a pas dit si c'tait ok pour mon adresse.

Je ne reste pas longtemps sur le net parce que le client semble faire du zle dans les controles de temps pass sur internet. (quoique dvp doit tre considrez dans les sites pro mais on ne sait jamais)

Je repasserais 2/3 fois dans la journe mais  partir de 17/17.30 je risque de ne plus avoir le net puisque je suis pas sur que cela soit rtabli chez moi (merci free pour m'avoir fil l'info au bout de 10 minutes de hotline  0.34)

J'enverrais en dbut d'am un descriptif pour arriver chez moi ( cause de travaux)  LineLe et Behe

----------


## behe

monsieur gps avait oubli qu'il l'avait prter... je le rcup ce soir mais je suis confiant  ::aie::  enfin presque

----------


## lakitrid

Ce qui me rassure c'est que je sais lire une carte ... Mais bon je sens que le chemin va tre pique.

Sinon pour rsum je ramne :
- 2 matelas gonflable et le gonfleur
- un duvet
je recup ca ce soir.

- ma DS (au cas o)  :;): 
- mes appareils photos (non numrique  ::fou::  ).

----------


## behe

encore faut il avoir une carte  ::P: 
bon faut que je vide mon coffre ce soir

----------


## lakitrid

Forcement  l're du GPS ...
Mais bon une bonne cartes c'est toujours utile. Si jamais tu ne trouve pas ton GPS je dois pouvoir amener une carte de france voir une carte de la rgion (pas sr pour ca).

----------


## jbrasselet

MP envoy  Behe pour le trajet une fois sur le priph de nantes
MP pas envoy  linele car elle a dpass son quota de message  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> MP envoy  Behe pour le trajet une fois sur le priph de nantes
> MP pas envoy  linele car elle a dpass son quota de message


que veux tu, j'ai tellement d'admirateurs  ::aie:: 

de mon cot j'ai 3 duvets (pour gege behe et moi)

----------


## Deadpool

Je vous souhaite une TRES bonne RID Nantaise.  ::king:: 


Pis embtez pas ma Line hein sinon je vous envoie une BiM et une Zo enrage.  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Je vous souhaite une TRES bonne RID Nantaise. 
> 
> 
> Pis embtez pas ma Line hein sinon je vous envoie une BiM et une Zo enrage.


 ::oops::  ::oops:: 
 ::zoubi::  mon Deadpoolichou

Excellentes vacances  toi  :;): 
profites-en bien 
dommage que tu ne puisses pas venir  ::triste::

----------


## ben_harper

> *que veux tu, j'ai tellement d'admirateurs* 
> 
> de mon cot j'ai 3 duvets (pour gege behe et moi)


Quelle piplette surtout !!  ::mouarf::   ::P:

----------


## LineLe

> Quelle piplette surtout !!


tu tombes bien toi !
la faute  qui  ::langue::

----------


## Deadpool

> mon Deadpoolichou
> 
> Excellentes vacances  toi 
> profites-en bien


Merki.  ::D:   ::zoubi:: 




> dommage que tu ne puisses pas venir


Je sais bien que mon inestimable compagnie va vous manquer  ::aie::  mais bon je suis sur qu'il y aura d'autres occasions.  :;):

----------


## ben_harper

> tu tombes bien toi !
> la faute  qui


Je vais tre sympa , je vais pas jouer l balance  ::ange:: 

 ::aie::

----------


## behe

Bon juste pour rassurer : l'adresse de jbrasselet est connu par le vieux gps  et le coffre est vid.
Reste plus qu' russir le jeu de piste que Linele m'a fait pour se retrouver et tout est ok

----------


## Aitone

bonsoir,

On gagne de l'argent si on vient pas ?

----------


## LineLe

> Bon juste pour rassurer : l'adresse de jbrasselet est connu par le vieux gps  et le coffre est vid.
> Reste plus qu' russir le jeu de piste que Linele m'a fait pour se retrouver et tout est ok


d'ailleurs oublie ce que je t'ai dit, il y a beaucoup plus simple !
(regarde  partir de la sortie du priph porte de bagnolet (l o il y a le petit fanion pause "||" )

----------


## LineLe

> bonsoir,
> 
> On gagne de l'argent si on vient pas ?


 ::triste:: 
c'est gege qui va tre triste...

----------


## LineLe

Franchement.. on est samedi... et vous avez vu l'heure ?
qu'est ce que vous me faites pas faire... ::roll::

----------


## Skyounet

> Franchement.. on est samedi... et vous avez vu l'heure ?
> qu'est ce que vous me faites pas faire...


Euh mais t'es pas cingle nan ? 6h12  :8O:

----------


## lakitrid

Et voil bien rentr !
Merci LineLe !!

Merci jbrasselet pour la visite et l'hbergement !

Ah et dsol loka mais on a pas pens  te dire au revoir hier soir en se quittant sur le parking !
Donc au revoir !! Et  bientt peut tre !

Sinon Behe rtablis toi bien !

----------


## LineLe

> Euh mais t'es pas cingle nan ? 6h12


bah non pas cingle, a se saurait  ::fou:: 


Un nooooooooooooorme merci  "jbrasselet"  ::aie::  pour son accueil et ses succulentes galettes  ::aie:: 

et puis loka : vraiment dsole, on n'a tilt qu'une fois arrive que en fait on vous revoyait plus !  ::triste:: 
encore flicitation pour ta grosse chance de dbutant au bowling d'ailleurs  ::langue:: 


En tout cas, moi j'ai bien aim Nantes et les Nantais (mme si j'ai rien compris pour Breton, pas Breton, bref)
Vivement la prochaine  ::aie:: 
et pis viendez quand vous voulez !!

----------


## loka

Content d'avoir pu vous rencontrer, vivement la prochaine  ::): 




> et puis loka : vraiment dsole, on n'a tilt qu'une fois arrive que en fait on vous revoyait plus !


Pour le "au revoir" me suis dit la mme chose aprs coup aussi, on est vraiment pas dous  ::aie:: 




> encore flicitation pour ta grosse chance de dbutant au bowling d'ailleurs


C'est pas de la chance, c'est du talent naturel  ::mouarf:: 

Lakitrid, penses  moi pour les photos, je voudrais bien les voir.

A bientot j'espere.

----------


## lakitrid

> Lakitrid, penses  moi pour les photos, je voudrais bien les voir.


Ceci prendra un peu de temps, j'ai les deux pellicules  finir et pour le moment pas trop d'ide et de temps pour les finir. Je ferrais au mieux !

----------


## sango85

Alors...  ce que je vois vous en tescontents du pays nantais... Et cadevait tre pasmal dans le centre avec tous les gallois et les canadiens qui tranaient par l... Vous avez fait quoi au final ?

----------


## jbrasselet

Et hop moi aussi je dis merci  tout le monde.

On est all faire les remparts du chateau, le jardin des plantes puis passage par la cathdrale pour rejoindre Bouffay (et ses crperies) et enfin commerce en passant par place royale et le passage Pommeray.

Pour les galettes, je suis tout confus mais comme je sais pourquoi je me rattaperais (enfin j'espre)  ::aie:: 

Pour le bowling, ce n'tait pas de la chance! J'tais le meilleur  ::yaisse2::   ::mouarf:: 

J'ai oubli de vous filer un chocolat aussi avant de partir  ::(: 

J'essaierais de venir  une RID parisienne si c'est un WE et que je suis prvenu au moins 15 jours avant  ::mouarf::

----------


## gege2061

> Et hop moi aussi je dis merci  tout le monde.


Merci  toi pour l'accueil  :;): 

Pour les galettes  la farine de bl, je bien prendre sur moi : j'suis un porte-poisse  ::mouarf::

----------


## jbrasselet

Je sais pas vous mais moi j'tais rinc hier soir  ::roll::

----------


## LineLe

> Je sais pas vous mais moi j'tais rinc hier soir


ah ben te plains pas, j'tais encore sur la route que mossieur se couchait dj  ::langue:: 

et perso y a pas qu'hier soir o j'tais rince... la journe va tre dure...

Mais ayons tous une pense pour behe
J'espre qu'il a survcu  :8O: 
aucun signe de lui depuis qu'on l'a quitt sur le parking...

----------


## jbrasselet

En mme temps malade comme il tait il dort peut tre encore.  ::(:

----------


## LineLe

> En mme temps malade comme il tait il dort peut tre encore.


ah ben j'espre qu'il va mieux quand mme...
J'ai essay de le brusquer au minimum durant le trajet
je crois qu'il n'ira plus jamais manger  quebec  ::aie:: 

d'ailleurs je crois que de toute faon on doit tre fich l bas maintenant

----------


## haltabush

Rappel pour Behe : L'abus d'alcool est dangereux pour la sant... J'espre que tu pourra lire cette phrase malgr tout.

----------


## jbrasselet

> d'ailleurs je crois que de toute faon on doit tre fich l bas maintenant


Si vous me grillez  chaque resto o j'irais avec vous, je vous emmne plus qu'au mcdo ou quick moi  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> Si vous me grillez  chaque resto o j'irais avec vous, je vous emmne plus qu'au mcdo ou quick moi


Voil t'as compris le principe  ::aie:: 

Le problme c'est que mme McDo ou Quick t'oseras plus y aller  ::mouarf::

----------


## jbrasselet

> Voil t'as compris le principe 
> 
> Le problme c'est que mme McDo ou Quick t'oseras plus y aller


Ce sera pas une grosse perte  ::mouarf::

----------


## behe

salut,
Non c'est pas l'alcool qui est pas pass, mais cette sal... de bouffe qubquoise.
Sinon le retour chez moi a t assez long mais j'ai survcu (enfin j'ai failli finir au poste mais l c'est un peu dur  expliquer).  ::aie:: 

ps : dcidement j'oublie le principal : merci aux nantais pour l'accueil et pour les galettes presque au sarrasin

----------


## lakitrid

eh bien behe content de te savoir parmis nous, mais tu viens d'attiser ma curiosit sur ta dernire phrase, va falloir penser  te lancer dans l'explication !!

Sinon je vais envoyer un lien vers des "photos" en mp (loka, jbrasselet et behe) ce sont les fameuses photos en "serviette" me concernant  ::aie::  c'est un peu mieux que le "pull" de lienle  ::sm::

----------


## LineLe

> Si vous me grillez  chaque resto o j'irais avec vous, je vous emmne plus qu'au mcdo ou quick moi


Ah ben tu t'es grill tout seul  uila "le comique"




> salut,
> Non c'est pas l'alcool qui est pas pass, mais cette sal... de bouffe qubquoise.
> Sinon le retour chez moi a t assez long mais j'ai survcu (*enfin j'ai failli finir au poste mais l c'est un peu dur  expliquer*). 
> 
> ps : dcidement j'oublie le principal : merci aux nantais pour l'accueil et pour les galettes presque au sarrasin


esplique quand mme  ::aie:: 
Enfin bon j'espre que tu vas mieux quand mme  ::?:

----------


## behe

Yep a va beaucoup mieux.
Pour le poste explication bordlique: sur le retour j'ai d faire un arrt d'urgence (pour les mmes raisons que celui de l'A6) et lorsque j'ai relev la tte j'avais 2 policiers qui m'attendaient. Manque de pot pour moi, ils venaient de faire dgager des gars qui faisaient une fte  cet endroit et ont cru que j'tais bourr. Comme ils n'avaient plus d'alcool-test sur eux (dj tous utiliss)  ils voulaient m'enmener au poste pour vrifier. Il a fallu que je discute 10min pour pouvoir repartir.
dcidement c'tait pas mon jour hier.

----------


## loka

Content que tu sois toujours parmis nous behe  ::P: 

Sacr journe hier... en plus d'avoir perdu au bowling et de payer des bires  "jeje" il faut que tu tombes malade et que tu te fasse presque embarqu par la police  ::aie:: 

lakitrid, prends ton temps pour tes pellicules, gardes juste une pense pour moi quand tu les dveloppera ^^

Line, "le comique" n'est pas le seul  tre grill pour ce resto je pense  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

> Content que tu sois toujours parmis nous behe 
> 
> Sacr journe hier... en plus d'avoir perdu au bowling et de payer des bires  "jeje" il faut que tu tombes malade et que tu te fasse presque embarqu par la police 
> 
> lakitrid, prends ton temps pour tes pellicules, gardes juste une pense pour moi quand tu les dveloppera ^^
> 
> *Line, "le comique" n'est pas le seul  tre grill pour ce resto je pense*


c'est vraiq ue behe tait particulirement chiant avec son match de foot  ::aie:: 

franchement behe : bravo
tu gagnes le trophe de la poisse d'hier  ::aie:: 

des petites noisettes de cerf ce midi ?  ::dehors::

----------


## lakitrid

> lakitrid, prends ton temps pour tes pellicules, gardes juste une pense pour moi quand tu les dveloppera ^^
> 
> Line, "le comique" n'est pas le seul  tre grill pour ce resto je pense


oui t'inquite je ferrais un scan des photos et si un jour on se croise j'essayerais de penser a te montrer les originaux  :;):  et si besoin je pourrais faire des retirage et les envoyer par la poste  :;): 

Le serveur a eu du mal avec "Madame" LineLe effectivement. Mais bon il l'a cherch !

----------


## LineLe

> Le serveur a eu du mal avec "Madame" LineLe effectivement. Mais bon il l'a cherch !


Nan mais attends, 
je sais que j'ai l'air d'avoir 20 ans mais tout de mme, je n'ai que 18 ans !
me vieillir comme a, il abuse  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

> Nan mais attends, 
> je sais que j'ai l'air d'avoir 20 ans mais tout de mme, je n'ai que 18 ans !
> me vieillir comme a, il abuse


Tu pourrais changer ton profil pour tre plus crdible quand mme  ::aie:: 

M'enfin le pauvre l'aggresser sur une erreur aussi commune ...

----------


## LineLe

> Tu pourrais changer ton profil pour tre plus crdible quand mme 
> 
> M'enfin le pauvre l'aggresser sur une erreur aussi commune ...


je ne l'ai pas agress !
et pis il s'est pas laiss faire non plus ^^

et d'ailleurs au bowling c'est moi la plus forte
personne n'a russi  dgommer la quille de droite uniquement et celle de gauche uniquement galement  ::aie:: 
et j'admets que je suis assez fire de l'un de mes spare ou la boule flirtait dangereusement avec la gouttire jusqu'au bout et qui finalement a dgomm les dernires quilles  ::mouarf::

----------


## behe

::evilred:: 
J'tais pas le plus chiant avec le serveur, il a vite compris la diffrence entre madame et mademoiselle grace  toi
 pour le bowling, no comment je suis une quiche

----------


## LineLe

> J'tais pas le plus chiant avec le serveur, il a vite compris la diffrence entre madame et mademoiselle grace  toi
> * pour le bowling, no comment je suis une quiche*


A la grande joie de gege  ::mouarf::

----------


## lakitrid

D'un autre cot il aurait fallut filmer tes lancs vu les effets donns "volontairement".

Edit :

Behe tu avais pourtant bien commenc... un strike et puis s'en va  ::mur::

----------


## LineLe

> D'un autre cot il aurait fallut filmer tes lancs vu les effets donns "volontairement".


mais je suis sre que la piste tait pas plane, c'est pas possible autrement

----------


## lakitrid

> mais je suis sre que la piste tait pas plane, c'est pas possible autrement


Ah, le grant devait la pencher exprs pour tes lancs alors.  ::aie::

----------


## behe

d'ailleurs je lui doit toujours une biere  gege (il a pay la 2me, j'avais plus de sous). 
Par contre c'est vrai que tu pourrais donner des cours de lanc de boule de bowling avec effet droite-gauche Lin.

----------


## LineLe

> Par contre c'est vrai que tu pourrais donner des cours de lanc de boule de bowling avec effet droite-gauche Lin.


Facile, tu prends un kir au sirop d'rable  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> d'ailleurs je lui doit toujours une biere  gege (il a pay la 2me, j'avais plus de sous).


Ah nan la deuxime c'tait pour te consoler  ::calin:: 

Et te remercier, grce  toi j'tais pas le plus nul  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

> Facile, tu prends un kir au sirop d'rable


Le kir de gege devait pas tre charg de la mme faon alors !

Enfin bon moi je remerci mon appareil photo magique  ::hola:: 
D'ailleurs  chaque photo j'avais peur qu'il lache des rafales de flash pour la mise au point mais il a t assez sage  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

Je voulais remercier Lakitrid qui m'a donn une belle frayeur au bowling. J'ai failli pas tre premier sur la deuxime partie  ::mouarf:: 
Je voulais remercier LineLe pour avoir du demander du sel  sa place  ::mouarf:: 
Je voulais remercier Behe pour avoir demand le score  sa place la premire fois  ::mouarf:: 
Je voulais remercier de nouveau LineLe pour avoir fait comprendre au serveur que j'tais chiant  ::mouarf:: 

Merci pour les chocolats, ils ont l'air trs bons et je les gouteraient ds ce soir  ::D: 
Ca me permettra d'accrocher mon portable  ma ceinture une fois la boite finie  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Je voulais remercier Lakitrid qui m'a donn une belle frayeur au bowling. J'ai failli pas tre premier sur la deuxime partie 
> Je voulais remercier LineLe pour avoir du demander du sel  sa place 
> Je voulais remercier Behe pour avoir demand le score  sa place la premire fois 
> *Je voulais remercier de nouveau LineLe pour avoir fait comprendre au serveur que j'tais chiant* 
> 
> Merci pour les chocolats, ils ont l'air trs bons et je les gouteraient ds ce soir 
> Ca me permettra d'accrocher mon portable  ma ceinture une fois la boite finie


Pas de problme, pour a tu pouvais compter sur moi  ::king:: 

et un gros  ::mouarf2::  pour le coup du portable

----------


## jbrasselet

Bon je vous avait dit que c'tait pas la peine de m'avoir amen des chocolats mais je viens enfin d'en manger un ce midi (j'avais oubli jusque l)
Et merci d'en avoir amener finalement. Vous avez vraiment bien fait!

Miam miam miam miam it's delicious  ::aie:: 

Je vais devenir accro maintenant  ::mrgreen:: 

NB : Je dois avoir 2/3 photos du bowling, je les mettrais en ligne ce soir a priori si elles sont bien.

NB2 : la fleur va bien Line (et elle embaume la maison)  ::roll:: 

NB : je sais pas pourquoi j'ai mis le texte ci-dessus en blanc moi ::aie::

----------


## haltabush

Faudra qu'on en organise une autre, hein? Je tiens  vous voir moi ^^

----------


## LineLe

> Bon je vous avait dit que c'tait pas la peine de m'avoir amen des chocolats mais je viens enfin d'en manger un ce midi (j'avais oubli jusque l)
> Et merci d'en avoir amener finalement. Vous avez vraiment bien fait!
> 
> Miam miam miam miam it's delicious 
> 
> Je vais devenir accro maintenant 
> 
> NB : Je dois avoir 2/3 photos du bowling, je les mettrais en ligne ce soir a priori si elles sont bien.
> 
> ...


embaume ???
c'tait pas prvu au programme a  :8O: 

chic chic chic des photos !!




> Faudra qu'on en organise une autre, hein? Je tiens  vous voir moi ^^


A mon avis c'est pas de nous voir le plus inoubliable, c'est de nous entendre  ::aie:: 
mais organise mon cher, organise  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

> NB : Je dois avoir 2/3 photos du bowling, je les mettrais en ligne ce soir a priori si elles sont bien.


 ::aie::  j'aurais d viter la pose ridicule  :;):

----------


## jbrasselet

> embaume ???
> c'tait pas prvu au programme a


Oui mais a sent bon donc pas de souci  ::mouarf:: 




> j'aurais d viter la pose ridicule


Ca c'est trop tard. Fallait y penser avant  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Oui mais a sent bon donc pas de souci


OUF !




> Ca c'est trop tard. Fallait y penser avant


euh, si je suis sur une des photos, merci de ne pas la publier de faon  ce qu'elle soit accessible  tous merci  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

J'ai pris son "publi" comme envoi aux seules personnes interesss, il est bien entendu que je ne souhaite pas voir "cette" photos diffus largement !  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

Oui ce sera juste pour vous. Pas d'inquitude  ::D:

----------


## jbrasselet

Je serais peut-tre sur Paris du 8 au 12 octobre ou bien du 12 au 16 novembre pour formation Java.

Je vous fait signe ds que j'ai les dates officielles et faudra trouver un bowling sur Paris  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> faudra trouver un bowling sur Paris


C'est pas un problme de trouver ca sur Paris, la vrai question c'est dans quel coin de la capitale ?

----------


## jbrasselet

Ben je pense que mon hotel sera du cot de Gare de Lyon comme d'hab.
Donc aprs je m'en fous un peu  ::mouarf:: 

A moins que je trouve  m'hberger 

et je ferais des galettes  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

Non mais tous les bowlings sont ferm sur les dates que tu as indiqu, je sais pas pourquoi, mais ca vient de tomb l !  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> OUF !
> 
> 
> 
> euh, si je suis sur une des photos, merci de ne pas la publier de faon  ce qu'elle soit accessible  tous merci





> J'ai pris son "publi" comme envoi aux seules personnes interesss, il est bien entendu que je ne souhaite pas voir "cette" photos diffus largement !





> Oui ce sera juste pour vous. Pas d'inquitude


C'est quoi cette photo ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lakitrid

tu la verra Bim, je te l'enverrais personnelement  :;):

----------


## Bebel

> OUF !
> euh, si je suis sur une des photos, merci de ne pas la publier de faon  ce qu'elle soit accessible  tous merci





> J'ai pris son "publi" comme envoi aux seules personnes interesss, il est bien entendu que je ne souhaite pas voir "cette" photos diffus largement !





> Oui ce sera juste pour vous. Pas d'inquitude


C'est quoi cette photo  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> tu la verra Bim, je te l'enverrais personnelement


WAI !!! Merci  :;):

----------


## lakitrid

> WAI !!! Merci


De toute faon je n'ai aucun doute sur le fait qu'elle serait arrive jusque toi d'une faon ou d'une autre  :;):

----------


## jbrasselet

Bon avis aux "parisiens" que je connais.

Je serais donc sur Paris du 12 au 16 novembre (avec possibilit d'tre l le WE prcdent ou le WE suivant)

Je pense qu'on pourra s'organiser une petite RID non?  ::D:

----------


## lakitrid

Oui c'est toujours possible, mais l je t'avourais que 2 mois avant je ne peux pas tre trop sr de mon emploi du temps. 
Donc on va dire que  part grosse urgence je serais dispo dans ces dates l.

----------


## LineLe

> Bon avis aux "parisiens" que je connais.
> 
> Je serais donc sur Paris du 12 au 16 novembre (avec possibilit d'tre l le WE prcdent ou le WE suivant)
> 
> Je pense qu'on pourra s'organiser une petite RID non?


une seule ? Et petite en plus ?  ::aie:: 

En thorie suis l.

Gege te fera sa spcialit : des crpes. C'est un peu comme les galettes... Enfin surtout les tiennes  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

> une seule ? Et petite en plus ? 
> 
> En thorie suis l.
> 
> Gege te fera sa spcialit : des crpes. C'est un peu comme les galettes... Enfin surtout les tiennes


Ben on peut en faire plus! Et des pas petites!  ::aie:: 
Par contre faut que je me dcide avant jeudi de la semaine prochaine si je reste un WE sur Paris ou pas...

Bref faut que je rflchisses (et oui c'est pas gagn. je vous prive du plaisir de sortir cette remarque dsobligeante  ::aie:: )

----------


## Skyounet

> Gege te fera sa spcialit : des crpes. C'est un peu comme les galettes... Enfin surtout les tiennes


Jcroyais que c'tait les ptes sa spcialit  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Ben on peut en faire plus! Et des pas petites! 
> Par contre faut que je me dcide avant jeudi de la semaine prochaine si je reste un WE sur Paris ou pas...
> 
> Bref faut que je rflchisses (et oui c'est pas gagn. je vous prive du plaisir de sortir cette remarque dsobligeante )


tant que tu ne rflchis pas  haute voix comme l'autre fois  ::roll:: 
bah perso j'ai encore rien de prvu les week end pour l'instant... je ne sais pas trop encore quand je rentre en alsace en novembre




> Jcroyais que c'tait les ptes sa spcialit


ou non y a a aussi mais l le but de la remarque c'tait d'tre dsobligeante envers jbrasselet et pas gege...  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Bon avis aux "parisiens" que je connais.
> 
> Je serais donc sur Paris du 12 au 16 novembre (avec possibilit d'tre l le WE prcdent ou le WE suivant)
> 
> Je pense qu'on pourra s'organiser une petite RID non?


Je ne serais pas l  ::(:

----------


## jbrasselet

> tant que tu ne rflchis pas  haute voix comme l'autre fois


Oui mais non mais j'ai pas fait exprs et puis d'abord j'avais raison  ::aie:: 
Vous auriez pu y penser aussi nah  ::langue:: 




> ou non y a a aussi mais l le but de la remarque c'tait d'tre dsobligeante envers jbrasselet et pas gege...


Et ben je te rinviterais pas et je te ferais jamais des bonnes vrais galettes faite avec amour  ::aie:: 




> Je ne serais pas l


Qui va nous organiser la RID parisienne alors?  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Oui mais non mais j'ai pas fait exprs et puis d'abord j'avais raison 
> Vous auriez pu y penser aussi nah


Depuis quand on demande  une blonde de penser  ::langue:: 



> Et ben je te rinviterais pas et je te ferais jamais des bonnes vrais galettes faite avec amour


 ::piou:: 



> Qui va nous organiser la RID parisienne alors?


NOUS SOMMES PERDUS !

----------


## lakitrid

> NOUS SOMMES PERDUS !


Ah je me sens pas concerns  ::lun::

----------


## shadowmoon

> NOUS SOMMES PERDUS !


LOST, saison 4 : La RID de Paris  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lakitrid

Merci jbrasselet, tu m'as pas rat  ::aie:: 

Me reste 13 photos couleurs a faire et 11 noir et blanc, je cherche des ides ::mur::

----------


## haltabush

T'as pas un chat?  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

> Me reste 13 photos couleurs a faire et 11 noir et blanc, je cherche des ides


On peut attendre un peu, t'inquites pas!
Faut pas gacher tes pellicules, surtout celle en N&B  ::roll::

----------


## lakitrid

Je compte pas gacher  :;): 

Et non je n'ai pas de chat !

La plus dure  finir est toujours la NB  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Qui va nous organiser la RID parisienne alors?





> NOUS SOMMES PERDUS !





> LOST, saison 4 : La RID de Paris


 ::aie:: 
Je nomme gege co-organisateur des RID parisiennes  :;): 




> Merci jbrasselet, tu m'as pas rat 
> 
> Me reste 13 photos couleurs a faire et 11 noir et blanc, je cherche des ides


Pas grave on va en faire une autre !
Allez, gege, au boulot !




> On peut attendre un peu, t'inquites pas!
> Faut pas gacher tes pellicules, surtout celle en N&B


En plus, y'a dj des clients  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lakitrid

Bim j'dois pas tre rveill j'ai rien compris  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Bim j'dois pas tre rveill j'ai rien compris


Une autre RID  ::boulet::

----------


## lakitrid

Ah certes mais dans des dlais assez court alors parce que je ne veux pas garder la pellicule N&B trop longtemps dans l'appareil sous peine de voir sa qualit se dgrader.

Enfin bref :

On fait quoi, et quand ??  ::sm::

----------


## BiM

> Ah certes mais dans des dlais assez court alors parce que je ne veux pas garder la pellicule N&B trop longtemps dans l'appareil sous peine de voir sa qualit se dgrader.
> 
> Enfin bref :
> 
> On fait quoi, et quand ??


Je te dirais ca. Probablement une d'ici la fin du mois  :;):

----------


## lakitrid

Ca te permettra de voir les photos en vrai ! (si j'oublis pas de les ameners)
LineLe et gege pourront te confirmer que c'est largement mieux que les scans  :;):

----------


## jbrasselet

Ouais je viens d'avoir la confirmation que j'aurais mon prt pour changer ma chaudire!

Ah oui je vous l'ai pas dit vous avez vcu presque dangereusement chez moi  ::aie:: 
Vous auriez pu ne pas avoir d'eau chaude

Ca vous interesse vachement je suis sur  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

Bof si c'tait juste un risque d'absence d'eau chaude ce n'est pas si grave :p

La chaudire qui pte avec nous  cot par contre ...  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

Ca peut etre aussi une asphyxie, c'est courant avec les chaudieres et en plus, tu sens rien...

----------


## lakitrid

Ah oui cette saloperie de monoxyde de carbone !

----------


## loka

Si a se trouve behe c'etais pas le restaurant le problme...  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

Aprs moults efforts psychiques ce WE, je serais donc sur paris du lundi 12 novembre au dimanche 18 novembre.

----------


## lakitrid

On verra dbut novembre ce que l'on peut faire ?

----------


## jbrasselet

Ouaip a me va!
C'tait juste pour prciser! Histoire de se faire griller dans un autre resto ou dans un bowling  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

Ou les deux  ::sm::

----------


## loka

Moi dans cette priode (12 novembre au 18 novembre) a risque d'tre dur car j'ai la nantarena  preparer (un vnement organis par un club de mon cole dont je fais parti).
Comme je n'ai aps encore la date exacte, je vous en dirais plus  ce moment l.

----------


## jbrasselet

Je m'y prends tt mais que diriez-vous d'une RID  Nantes le WE du 23/24 Fvrier?

Je peux faire dormir des gens chez moi y'a pas de souci.

Normalement Sky sera l si j'ai bien compris la date.
Maxoo tu serais dans le coin? 
Loka?
D'autres Nantais?
Des angevins?
Des rennais?

Des parisiens interesss?

Et cette fois je vous ferais pas des galettes ^^

----------


## Maxoo

> Maxoo tu serais dans le coin?


Roh ... du 22 au 24 je dmnage de Quimper vers mon nouvel appart que je n'ai toujours pas ...  ::aie:: 

Mais non je suis dsol, je ne serai pas l.

----------


## lakitrid

A voir :p

----------


## LineLe

possible
mais attention, je n'aurais trs probablement pas encore de nouvelle tuture !

----------


## lakitrid

il serait peut tre temps de tester la liaison TGV  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

Moi je veux bien aussi.

Et j'ai une tuture neuve qui peut emmener 4 personnes en plus de moi au dpart de Paris.  ::D:

----------


## jbrasselet

De toute faon y'a un bus qui fait Nantes chez moi si vous prenez le train.

Mais bon si c'est pour qu'il y ait encore plus de parisiens que de Nantais  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

bah quoi
et on a une revanche  prendre au bowling !!

----------


## jbrasselet

Vous n'avez aucune chance vous le savez bien.
Je veux pas vous voir pleurer une nouvelle fois  ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

> Vous n'avez aucune chance vous le savez bien.
> Je veux pas vous voir pleurer une nouvelle fois


Sisi suffit de se mettre rapidement  l'entrainement ! Et prvoir quelques kir pour LineLe dire de redresser les trajectoires  ::sm::

----------


## LineLe

> Sisi suffit de se mettre rapidement  l'entrainement ! Et prvoir quelques kir pour LineLe dire de redresser les trajectoires


"quelques" ?? mais il veut ma mort !
vu les dgats caus par un...  ::oops:: 

et pis vous etes jaloux parce que vous n'arrivez pas  faire des tirs aussi artistiques et remplis de suspense que les miens

----------


## jbrasselet

> et pis vous etes jaloux parce que vous n'arrivez pas  faire des tirs aussi artistiques et remplis de suspense que les miens


C'est vrai!
Goutire droite ou goutire gauche?  ::yaisse2::   ::aie::

----------


## lakitrid

> "quelques" ?? mais il veut ma mort !
> vu les dgats caus par un... 
> 
> et pis vous etes jaloux parce que vous n'arrivez pas  faire des tirs aussi artistiques et remplis de suspense que les miens


Moi ?  ::aie:: 




> C'est vrai!
> Goutire droite ou goutire gauche?


surtout la droite  ::hola::

----------


## bakaneko

A quand la vido Youtube (ou dailymotion comme vous voulez) des exploits bowlingistiques (a c'est du franais) de Linele???  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Deadpool

> A quand la vido Youtube (ou dailymotion comme vous voulez) des exploits bowlingistiques (a c'est du franais) de Linele???


Je dois pouvoir taper la cam' de mon beauf'.  ::aie::

----------


## bakaneko

> Je dois pouvoir taper la cam' de mon beauf'.


Fais gaffe...
Si elle te voit avec elle risque de te la faire manger...  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Fais gaffe...
> Si elle te voit avec elle risque de te la faire manger...


si c'est "que" manger il s'en tire bien... 
pas de photo de line accessible en public, et pas de video de line accessible ni en public ni en priv.

----------


## bakaneko

> pas de photo de line accessible en public, et pas de video de line accessible ni en public ni en priv.


Je savais que j'aurais d sauvegarder les photos que tu m'avais envoy en 2006... (j'ai grill le HDD qui les contenait...  ::(:  )
J'aurais pu mettre en place un march parallle de revente de tes photos auprs des membres de DvP est ainsi m'en mettre plein les poches  ::D:

----------


## loka

Pour fvrier,  priori pour moi c'est ok (je serais sur Nantes en stage de fin d'tude).

Donc comptez moi  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> si c'est "que" manger il s'en tire bien... 
> pas de photo de line accessible en public, et pas de video de line accessible ni en public ni en priv.


Meuh non, t'es trop douce pour a.  ::aie::

----------


## jbrasselet

Hop je relance le sujet pour une RID les 23 et 24 fvrier
Il y a skyrunner qui sera dans le coin normalement.

Qui serait donc interess? Y'a moyen de dormir chez moi et possibilit de venir chercher des parisiens  la gare.

Voili voilou  ::mrgreen:: 

PS : je ferais pas des galettes cette fois  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

Moi je veux manger des noisettes de cerf saignantes (comprenne qui pourra)

En thorie je peux venir
en pratique je sais pas si  je peux venir ds le vendredi soir ou seulement  partir du samedi

----------


## lakitrid

> Moi je veux manger des noisettes de cerf saignantes (comprenne qui pourra)


De toute faon a a rien de bien diffrent d'un autre bout de viande  ::aie::  avari

----------


## loka

Je pense pouvoir tre l, dans tous les cas je serais au moins sur Nantes  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Skyounet

Vi vi je suis dans le coin et j'ai le droit de rester  Nantes le week-end.

----------


## Deadpool

23-24 fvrier a devrait le faire, je reconfirme.

----------


## jbrasselet

Yeah!!!

Viendez les gens!!! Je vous ferais  manger ^^

----------


## lakitrid

> Yeah!!!
> 
> Viendez les gens!!! Je vous ferais  manger ^^


Tout de suite a donne envie  ::aie::

----------


## loka

Faudra pas oublier de me le rappeler pour que je vienne  ::aie::

----------


## IllusionStriker

salut  tous,
dsol de tapper un peut l'incruste dans votre conversation de forumeur plus que habitus  :;): 
mais je souhaiterais avoir quelques infos ...qu'est-ce que une RID? si j'ai a peu prs compris c'est une petite sortie entre forumeur non?
comment cela se passe ?
dsol de faire mon Newbie et si je vous soule pas de soucis je  ::arrow::  / ::dehors:: 
ciao

----------


## Deadpool

> salut  tous,
> dsol de tapper un peut l'incruste dans votre conversation de forumeur plus que habitus 
> mais je souhaiterais avoir quelques infos ...qu'est-ce que une RID? si j'ai a peu prs compris c'est une petite sortie entre forumeur non?
> comment cela se passe ?
> dsol de faire mon Newbie et si je vous soule pas de soucis je  /
> ciao


Oui oui c'est a. RID a veut tout simplement dire Rencontre Inter Dveloppeurs.  ::D:

----------


## Maxoo

> Oui oui c'est a. RID a veut tout simplement dire Rencontre Inter Dveloppeurs.


Roh tu aurais pu citer la faq quand mme ...
http://maxime-pasquier.developpez.co...aq.php#ancre_4

----------


## LineLe

> Roh tu aurais pu citer la faq quand mme ...
> http://maxime-pasquier.developpez.co...aq.php#ancre_4


ben tiens... Maxoo!
que vois-je comme localisation dans ton profil ?

----------


## Maxoo

> ben tiens... Maxoo!
> que vois-je comme localisation dans ton profil ?


Et ??  ::aie:: 

Non, blague  part je n'ai pas rpondu favorablement sur ce topic car je ne serai pas l ce WE. je dmnage ...

----------


## jbrasselet

Une RID dmnagement?  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

c'est bien le week end la semaine prochaine ?

----------


## jbrasselet

> c'est bien le week end la semaine prochaine ?


oui c'est a le 23/24!

----------


## Deadpool

> Roh tu aurais pu citer la faq quand mme ...
> http://maxime-pasquier.developpez.co...aq.php#ancre_4


M'en souvenais pu.  ::(:

----------


## LineLe

De la rgion parisienne y a qui ?
Ce serait pas plus "propre" de faire un nouveau topic pour qu'on puisse de nouveau diter le premier post en fonction des prsents comme d'habitude ?

----------


## jbrasselet

Il suffit d'aller l :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...31#post2949331

----------

